# is anyone testing around the 27th Jan?



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

only 3 days into 2ww and although I'm not nervous yet the wait is definitely dragging. had cramps and felt sick a few times but I'm trying to be realistic and putting it down to other things. i managed to not test myself last time but not sure if i can be so strong this time. if i was to pee on a stick when could i do it? 27th isn't coming fast enough.

good luck and fingers crossed for all those in the same boat.

 

this is the list of everyones test date for those who have  joined us so far.

  Jan 2011 Testers!  Test Date ( thanks to Jasmine3 for doing the figures)
      
  Jan 2011 Testers!  Test Date  Results
        
1  Minniemort    26.01.11  Negative    
2  Crackles      26.01.11  Positive  
3  Crookers  26.01.11  
4  Luna 72  26.01.11  Positive 
5  Samsa    26.01.11  Positive 
6  V2681    26.01.11  
7  Deborah Dora    26.01.11  
8  Lucemazza    26.01.11  Positive 
9  IVF 2011  26.01.11  Positive 


10  Samrose    27.01.11  Positive 
11  Faith2011  27.01.11  
12  Munchkin35    27.01.11  Negative    
13  Monkers    27.01.11  Positive  

14  Jasmine3    28.01.11  Negative    
15  Daisy79  28.01.11  Positive  
16  Hatgirl    28.01.11  Positive 
17  Jenny80    28.01.11 - 29.01.11  Positive   
18  Leah    28.01.11  
19  Nikki404  28.01.11 Positive    

20  Arya      29.01.11  Positive  
21  Caffsmum  29.01.11  Positive  

22  Harriet75C  31.01.11  
23  Veng    31.01.11  Positive 
24  Podge15  31.01.11  Negative    
25  MrsWard  31.01.11 Positive  
  
26  J9L  02.02.11


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi there,

I had two blastocysts put in yesterday so I'm due to test between the 26th and 28th.  I would love to share the 2WW with someone going though the same thing.  This is my second (and last) fresh cycle although I do have some frosties so if it doesn't work this time I have something to fall back on.  I still feel too ill and sore to worry about symptoms yet but doubtless I will soon enough!  I had to have sedation for the ET so I'm feeling quite rough today, in fact if I'm honest I'm still sat in my pjs and probably starting to smell but can't must up enough energy to get to the shower!

In my first 2WW I pee'd on a stick every day after day 4, I figured the trigger injection would be out of my body by then (they aren't all it depends on what type you have) and I'd rather do one everyday rather having all the stress of waiting for the last day and then a big let down at the end.  As it was unsuccessful I'm so glad I did it that was as I'm sure it made it easier to take.

I'd love to share this journey with someone through email or ******** so if you are interested please shout!  I'm not sure if this website send you a mail if someone responds

Good luck to all  xxx


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Luna72, wow that was brave on you to test everyday, must have taken its toll. i didnt test last time, i have a blood test on the 27th in the morning then they call me to give me results, that wait is gonna be the killer. i do pop on here daily to check for messages so we can keep in touch. i had et on day 3, it was a 8 cell embryo, they told me it was a rather speedy little thing, i asked if that was good or bad but they said it was ok.
i ve had a few twinges today and a bit of nausea. i've been charging around today cleaning cooking and working. im a childminder and cared for a total of5 kids over the course of the day. youngest 1 oldest 6. keeps be busy.

im feeling quiet positive about everything. dont know if its gonna be mislead but no point panicing now i say. i cant do anything to change it now. i eat well, take vits and cut out drink and caffine so what more can i do. 

can i ask how old are you? where are you having your tx? is it on the nhs.
i'm 31, having my treatment in salisbury wiltshire and i had to pay. 

well talk again soon, hope you feel a tad more human tomorrow. try to take it easy still. i had really bad cramps day after my et but its eased now.

fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Sam,

I thought I was being a chicken to test everyday not brave!  I think the brave ones are women like you who can wait the whole two weeks without having a clue, then you have to be told by someone else.  I don't think I could do that.

I am 38 (39 on the 28th), I have endo and my Husband has a low sperm count hence the IVF.  Actually we've had ICSI each time as there wasn't enough sperm for IVF.  We are lucky enough to be fully funded by the NHS as neither of us have any children.  We've had a very positive experience with them as we only had to wait about five weeks which I think is amazing.  I think we were fast tracked due to my age.  We've paid privately to have two lots of Blastocysts frozen which has cost us about £1,200 but we've been told the NHS might fund two cycles with those if we aren't lucky this time round.

We're at the Bridge Clinic in London Bridge which is a bit of a pain as we live in West Sussex and it's a three hour round trip but we had no choice and can't really complain.  The main problem is getting to the appointments on time when the trains are delayed but they are very understanding.  Where are you?  I try not to compare the clinics as I'm sure they are all much of a muchness and it doesn't do me any good as I had no choice anyway...

8 cells on day 3 sounds okay to me (not that I'm an expert of course!).  Does your clinic do blasts?  I take it you've got just the one?  We went for two blasts to try to improve our chances and twins wouldn't be a disaster.  Apparently they are between 120 and 200 cells. I was disappointed that they were only BBs but apparently that's okay?

Nausea sounds really really good doesn't it?  At what other point in our lives would we WANT to feel sick!!  I'm not sure how quickly it can be a sign of pregnancy?  I feel it very very mildly but of course I had sedation so it could just be the after effects of that.  I had loads of twinges last time but it turned out not to mean anything.  They say thinking positively really helps so keep thinking that way.  Have you got the Zita West CD?  It's a relaxation/positive thoughts kind of meditation thing which although not usually "my thing" has really helped me I think.  She has sessions for pre and post transfer and then one that you listen to everyday on the 2WW.

I can't believe you're working again already, particularly with such a physical job!  I can hardly walk, it took all my strength and energy just to get in the shower yesterday and I didn't manage that until 6pm.  I'm still walking with a crouch and holding my stomach.  I don't know if I'm normal as most people, like yourself, manage to get on with things much more easily.  Maybe it's my endo?  Luckily I don't work anyway so I don't have to worry about time off but in some ways at least it would be a distraction.  Are you okay to lift the children?  I was told not to lift anything over 4.5 kgs so I can't even pick up my pugs (dog walking is completely out the window).

Like you I have given up alcohol, I gave up caffeine years ago whilst TTC so that wasn't a problem.  I'm taking my folic acid and omega oil and also low dose asprin which is meant to help.  I'm also drinking a glass of pineapple juice a day (not from concentrate) which contains selenium which again is mean to aid implantation.  Also of course I'm not eating unpasteurised cheeses, pate and undercooked eggs just in case.    I'm sure most of it is a load of hogwash but it helps me feel positive and that's sooooooo important.

I'm feeling a bit better today thank you, I might even get dressed in a minute although there is no way I'm getting in to my jeans I'm far too swollen from the drugs. What are you on?  I'm on Cyclogest (progesterone suppositories) three times a day.  I'm relieved to feel better today as Hubby is away until tomorrow night so I have have to look after myself and the animals (5 dogs, 5 chickens, cat and parrot).  Do you have a partner?  Is he/she being supportive?  I have to say my Husband has been great although he wants to wrap me with cotton wool. Still at least I'm off ironing duties for a few weeks.

Take care and sending us both the most positive of thoughts

xxx


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Sam,

I thought I was being a chicken to test everyday not brave!  I think the brave ones are women like you who can wait the whole two weeks without having a clue, then you have to be told by someone else.  I don't think I could do that.

I am 38 (39 on the 28th), I have endo and my Husband has a low sperm count hence the IVF.  Actually we've had ICSI each time as there wasn't enough sperm for IVF.  We are lucky enough to be fully funded by the NHS as neither of us have any children.  We've had a very positive experience with them as we only had to wait about five weeks which I think is amazing.  I think we were fast tracked due to my age.  We've paid privately to have two lots of Blastocysts frozen which has cost us about £1,200 but we've been told the NHS might fund two cycles with those if we aren't lucky this time round.

We're at the Bridge Clinic in London Bridge which is a bit of a pain as we live in West Sussex and it's a three hour round trip but we had no choice and can't really complain.  The main problem is getting to the appointments on time when the trains are delayed but they are very understanding.  Where are you?  I try not to compare the clinics as I'm sure they are all much of a muchness and it doesn't do me any good as I had no choice anyway...

8 cells on day 3 sounds okay to me (not that I'm an expert of course!).  Does your clinic do blasts?  I take it you've got just the one?  We went for two blasts to try to improve our chances and twins wouldn't be a disaster.  Apparently they are between 120 and 200 cells. I was disappointed that they were only BBs but apparently that's okay?

Nausea sounds really really good doesn't it?  At what other point in our lives would we WANT to feel sick!!  I'm not sure how quickly it can be a sign of pregnancy?  I feel it very very mildly but of course I had sedation so it could just be the after effects of that.  I had loads of twinges last time but it turned out not to mean anything.  They say thinking positively really helps so keep thinking that way.  Have you got the Zita West CD?  It's a relaxation/positive thoughts kind of meditation thing which although not usually "my thing" has really helped me I think.  She has sessions for pre and post transfer and then one that you listen to everyday on the 2WW.

I can't believe you're working again already, particularly with such a physical job!  I can hardly walk, it took all my strength and energy just to get in the shower yesterday and I didn't manage that until 6pm.  I'm still walking with a crouch and holding my stomach.  I don't know if I'm normal as most people, like yourself, manage to get on with things much more easily.  Maybe it's my endo?  Luckily I don't work anyway so I don't have to worry about time off but in some ways at least it would be a distraction.  Are you okay to lift the children?  I was told not to lift anything over 4.5 kgs so I can't even pick up my pugs (dog walking is completely out the window).

Like you I have given up alcohol, I gave up caffeine years ago whilst TTC so that wasn't a problem.  I'm taking my folic acid and omega oil and also low dose asprin which is meant to help.  I'm also drinking a glass of pineapple juice a day (not from concentrate) which contains selenium which again is mean to aid implantation.  Also of course I'm not eating unpasteurised cheeses, pate and undercooked eggs just in case.    I'm sure most of it is a load of hogwash but it helps me feel positive and that's sooooooo important.

I'm feeling a bit better today thank you, I might even get dressed in a minute although there is no way I'm getting in to my jeans I'm far too swollen from the drugs. What are you on?  I'm on Cyclogest (progesterone suppositories) three times a day.  I'm relieved to feel better today as Hubby is away until tomorrow night so I have have to look after myself and the animals (5 dogs, 5 chickens, cat and parrot).  Do you have a partner?  Is he/she being supportive?  I have to say my Husband has been great although he wants to wrap me with cotton wool. Still at least I'm off ironing duties for a few weeks.

Take care and sending us both the most positive of thoughts

xxx


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Good Afternoon

Can I join you ladies? – I had ET yesterday – 2 8 cell embies Grade 1-2 (3 days old)– so not perfect but alot better than last time!  

This is my second (and hopefully last time) at IVF, I got a BFN in early Dec, but decided to go straight into another one – as Im on the short protocol, its come around so quickly again!  Thankfully neither of us has been diagnosed with any major fertility complications apart from the fact that my AMH is 0.9, so supposedly my reserve is really low, as is my egg quality.

My test date is Fri 28th Jan – Im not convinced this is correct as its only 12 days post transfer (last time the test was on day 14), how many days after your ET have you been given your test date?.

Its strange, at this point last time, I was feeling really rough and sleeping all the time and had backache – but this time I feel fine.  Not sure if I should be pleased or worried!!!  

Do either of you know when implantation is? – I was told 2 days after ET by one and 4 days by another, not sure what to believe! Or is it linked to the age of the eggs when they went in... My brain is hurting from all of the information you have to take in, and understand!

Im not doing anything extraordinary during 2ww, just trying to eat healthy and most of all relax & not stress (I am having some accu too), not enjoying the cyclogest pessaries – Ive been told to do them twice a day, Luna do you know why you are doing them three times a day?

Samrose – are you using cyclogest or Utrogesterone – Im just curious to know what the Utrogesterone is like –is it similar to the Cyclogest (ie torpedo shaped white chocolate thing that melts really quickly) Sorry if I have put you off eating white chocolate now!

Take it easy   

Jx


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

welcome and congrats on getting this far. I'm on the the cylogest twice daily, such a joy hey. i had my et on the 13th so will be testing on 14th day maybe its because yours will fall on a weekend.  i think it must the cylogest thats giving me ants in the pants i cant stop doing stuff, this is the 2nd day Ive had the evening dinner prepped and cooked ready by lunch time, I'm on top of the washing and the house for the first time in ages in clean. so mush for taking it easy. i was told i was to not over do it and lift heavy things but the doc also said it would be fine to pick up kids which a good thing really. todays total will be 4 under 2 1/2s and 2 6 yr olds. must be mad but its helping, I'm not stressed or concerned about 2ww best Ive felt this year. no twinges anymore but think the hormones I'm taking are giving me nausea. 

I'm based down in wiltshire and having treatment half hour away in Salisbury DH. we are having to pay s this time we have a kid and the 1st time we had to pay as we were under 30. didn't want to wait 2 years to see weather we would get it free or not as we had been trying for 6 years already.I'm  not sure if they do blasts, i had never heard of it until i came on here. they were really lovely and supportive, cant fault them, even if the doc was really rough with my egg collection. 
I'm married to my best friend and soul mate and have been fr 5 yrs but together 14. he suffers form a condition where he's missing the tube that carrys the sperm to the outside world. i have 2 wombs but besides that I'm fine. my husband carried a lot of guilt that we ccn but we were blessed back in 2008 with a daughter after our 1st attempt at icsi. think that may me I'm more relaxed this time. i couldn't ask for a better family, he's so supportive and trys to do as much as possible but as you can see I'm doing everytime before he even gets home from work. 

only 9 days to go


----------



## Harriet75C (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello    Can I join?  

Me 35, DH 37, TTC 7 years - nothing wrong with either of us but I have high FSH.  Conceived naturally in June, MC at 8 weeks, since then have had 1 unsuccessful IUI and 1 unsuccessful ICSI.  Having another ICSI cycle at the moment, ET yesterday - two nice grade 1+ 8 cells embies went back in.  Also have the joys of cyclogest twice a day.  Lovely stuff, huh!  

Really really want this to work - am also hoping the pineapple juice will help!  I can't stand the stuff, but I'm willing to try anything!

OTD is 31st, but I reckon I'm going to start testing 28/29th...


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Welcome Harriet and congrats on your 1st Graders ! Sorry to hear that things haven’t worked out previously, but it sounds like you have made a great start - how old were they when they went in?

I think I was a bit naive on my first IVF, I expected to have one session and then walk away with a BFP, but I couldn’t have been more wrong! Having read all of the stories of other FF, it sounds like it takes a few goes, and all of us on this thread have been here before.

Ive decided to try and stay really positive (and stress free ) this time, and hoping we are ALL going to be the first positive success stories of 2011   

Samrose, can you sent some of your action vibes my way?? I have soooo much paperwork and other stuff to do at the moment (all of which I saved up for the 2ww), but I dont feel motivated to do anything!!  

Sorry to hear about some of your challenges, its great to know you already have been blessed with a daughter, so you already know miracles do happen x

I know what you mean about funds – we are well into double figures already as I have paid for my two cycles privately & also paid for my Lap & Hys privately too as I just didn’t want to wait for the NHS.  DP has put me under house arrest for the next two weeks (last time I was out & about a fair bit) – I think he is trying to make sure he gets his return on investment this time!

BTW Everytime I put in a darn cyclogest, 5 mins later I start sneezing, and it makes it way back down again, is this sheer coincidence, or is my body just having a laugh at my expense! Maybe Im not shoving it in far enough!!!

Hugs to all   

Jx


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

just got back from a 1 1/2 walk with 4 kids, (double buggy holding 2 half the time) im now well and truely pooped but had to walk slowly so i dint get my body temp up. that was the only thing the doc told me to avoid. My dh mocks me everytime i have to take my cycolgest. 
the joys of ivf hey, some women just dont realise how lucky they are. ive never been so personal with my butt!!!

welcome Harriet, good luck with the 2ww. i wish i had had 2 to go back in like last time but that choice was taken away from me when they onyl collected 2 eggs and only one worked. but it only takes one right.
ive not done the pineappe juice, i'm just eating healthy staying positive and  . 

time to feed the mob then i can send them all home to there respected parents and rest. i think i have sent all my get up and go coz i've hit a brick wall now.

x


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow Sam 

You really are superwoman!! - As well as looking after all the munchkins please look after yourself too!
Re food, my accu man suggested lots of dark green veg (spinach/broccoli both of which I hate!) and lots of apricots

have a chilled out eve   

Jx


----------



## Podge15 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Girls, can I join you please?

I'm hopefully having two embies put back in on Thursday, so my OTD will be the 31st. This is our second round, the first was IVF but this time we've gone for ICSI. Only one egg fertilised last time, got the call today to find out 6 have this time with ICSI so I'm over the moon. 

Sounds like a few of you have been busy, I feel a bit floored since my EC yesterday so haven't left the house today. But back at work tomorrow so I'll have to give myself a shake.   At least its just one day in then four off. 

Do you know why some of you are on more than 1 pessaries? I'm concerned I'm not taking enough now, but don't think the clinic would offer more. 
  
It'll be lovely to share this with you all, we haven't really told many people this time round. Think I might be going insane this time next week. xxx


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi ladies 

Can i join in to. Am testing 26th Jan, if i last that long!!! Going completly nuts today  is no fun at all :-( been ok up till today and have spent day doing the dash to toilet just to check!! What is wrong with me??!!

Having lots of low back ache and stomach cramps and hoping this means something good going on and not A/F

Had a grade 1, 4 cell put back in on day 3 last wednesday.  had a few to chose from as good results this time but only chose one, dont think we could cope with twins as have our miracle little icis boy 2 yrs ago.  So I should really be use to this but alas am not and dont remember being this mad last time!!

baby dust to all


----------



## Arya (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey everyone.. can I join too.. 

I had my ET today with 1 blast back inside me... .

Lotsa luck to everyone!!!! OTD - 29th Jan


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

hello everyone, good to hear from you all. 

Podge15 - i've also decided to keep it quiet this time around, only my neighbours know as they have been doing babysitting, last time was so public. i hopefully want to be able to sit the family down and thell them like everyone else gets to do. been so hard keeping it from my mum but fingers crossed it will be a fab suprise. 

my belly is still swollen and hard at the top, had some twinges today as well but i'm sure its all good (positive)

Crackles - my last icsi was 3 years ago and had 2 4cell eggs put in and we got lucky and got a dd. this time i had a 8cell put in, was scared at only having one as obviously one didnt work last time but like i said before choice was taking away from me. i had 2 pesseries on my last cycle as well, i guess each hospital does different things for different reasons. i dont think i'm as stressed as last time now with the 2ww but leading up to it was far more nail biting and yet i dont know why.

Jasmine - i finally stopped, the rushing around wore off and now chilling on sofa and plan to keep it that way till bedtime. might chill a bit more tomorrow.

Arya - how are you feeling? do you choose weather its a 3 day or 5 day transfer. i hadnt heard of 5 day transfer until i came on here. bet the wait between ec and et must have been nerve wracking.

its nice to talk to people in the same boat, even when i told everyone last time no one could really understand. fingers crossed for everyone x


----------



## minniemort (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello can I join you too please 

Had a 5 day expanding blast transfer yesterday.  
                                                                        
OTD 26th Jan...if I can wait that long! Already symptom spotting which I know is crazy so soon!!!

Lotsa   to all x


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

hi minniemort,  how are you feeling? do you mean you are blood spotting or you are getting symptoms? ive read that it takes 2-4 days for the embryo to fix to the womb is that the same as the blast? i dont have much knowledge as to the differences from et to blast except the obvious that its been kept out longer to mature more. 
you are getting your test the day before me. is this your 1st attempt?
all the best for you and your blast


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey ladies can I also join?


I had my EC on 11 January and had 1 blast transferred on 16 Jan.  My OTD is 27 Jan.


So far not going too insane, a lot better than last time.


I'm using cyclogest three times a day.  I have PCOS and my consultant advised extra progesterone as it can be lacking in those with PCOS.  I wouldn't worry if you are on less, your doctor will prescribed what is needed as we are all different.


I think the test date is related to the date the eggs were collected not the date they were transferred.  At my clinic the test date is 16 days after egg collection.  I've read that embryos implant between days 5 and 7 (that is from fertilisation/egg collection) so by the time you get to 16 days post egg collection your body should be releasing the pregnancy hormone...hope that helps.


Baby dust to all


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Welcome Everyone!  Wow isn't great to know others are going through the same thing as us?  I find this such a great support so thank you to everyone.    

Jasmine - what is AMH?  There is so much to learn about all this IVF business.  I've learnt more through this site than I did at the clinic.  From what I know you should be testing on day 14 with 3 day embies but hey what do I know I can't wait that long!  At least if you get a BFN you know you have a few days spare for the BFP to arrive.  Some embies implant sooner rather than later (all within 1 - 4 days I think) which is why some people get a positive earlier than others.  I have been told to test 10 - 12 days post ET as I have blasts (day 5) instead of embies although last time I was told to wait the full 14 days (yeah like I can be that patient!).  I had a different Dr this time and I think they all have their own opinions on the subject.  

I'm on three Cyclogest a day because I started bleeding quite early in my first tww, I think it was after about 7 days.  The Dr said it would improve my chances this time, I was a bit annoyed that I wasn't give three a day in the first place but I guess they have their reasons?  Maybe it's something to do with the amount of natural hormones they test for in the blood tests they do?  

One thing people seem not to know is that after ET you can use the Cyclogest vaginally which is a HUNDRED times easier and less icky than using the back passage.  It's just like inserting a tampon.  You do get a creamy discharge but I'd rather than than sticking my finger up my bum for two weeks!  The absorption rates are the same, so if you are not already doing this then ask you clinic about it.  Spread the word!

Harriet - I agree with you about the pineapple juice it's gross but it's got to be worth a try and lets face it it's nothing compared to the other stuff we have to go through.

Samrose - I don't know how you do it!  I'm feeling much better and can pretty much walk standing up straight now but I have zero energy or will to do anything.  Luckily I'd saved up months worth of Casualty and Holby to watch on TV otherwise I would be at the mercy of Jeremy Kyle all day!  The dogs are desperate for a walk but I can't take them, partly because I don't have the energy, partly because I've been told to rest and take it easy and partly because I can't bend down to pick up the poo!

Podge- Good luck with work today, I couldn't walk for four days after my EC so you are doing much better than I was.  I have endo so not sure if I get more pain than most people.  Luckily I don't have to work as I don't know how I'd do it.

Crackles - I remember the toilet checks from last time round, I was exactly the same!  I've not been checking this time but maybe that's just because it's still quite early or just that I haven't felt well enough to keep walking to the toilet.  I'm not able to get back in to my jeans yet so at least I can just pull my tracksuit bottoms down if I need to!  The discharge from the Cyclogest can make you feel a bit wet down below so it can make you paranoid.

Arya & Minimort- Good luck with your blast, I have a photo of a day 5 blast on my desk top to help me visualise it although I have to say it's not very attractive.  Hubby and I refer to them (we have two) as our little beans, last time it was our little peanuts but I felt they deserved their own name!

Sending everyone positive thoughts, I'll try to be in the TWW chat room at one most days failing that I'm on ******** if anyone wants to keep in touch more

xxxx


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Faith, well done on keeping sane, you are doing better than most!  I find myself bursting out crying for no reason or at something stupid on the telly.  Our dates are exactly the same, how are you feeling physically?

x


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey Luna.  Don't worry the tears are still coming for no reason just not as much as last time.  Last time I would wake up at 4am sobbing like a crazy woman...at least now I seem to be able to get through a full nights sleep.   


I've have not been feeling good at all.  It was the same last time.  Terrible bloated stomach, then really terrible pain inside around the bowel area - I was rolling around in agony with that, now I have a strange pain in my chest but I can at least stand up.  I see you are suffering too.  In all the leaflets you read they say you'll be fine a few days after EC - lies!!  


Yesterday was my first day back in the office since EC last Tuesday and I barely made it.  Luckily I can work from home sometimes and that's what I am doing today.  What are your plans to stay sane today?


x


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

hello again everyone, having a bit more of a chill day today. got twinges still also like period pains but very mild. having a little panic as i went to use cycolgest this morning and it half melted before i got it in so hopefully that wont affect things. i'll have another tonight and hopefully i wont ruin anything. i know i can use them both ways but i didnt like the mess last time, once i get results i will swop. 
not so full of beans today i'm just tired and want to sleep but thats not an option unless i can get all 3 kids to sleep (not all mine, im not that greedy).

welcome to those of you that have just joined. you think you are on your own with that date looming closer yet here we all are sharing the same angonising wait. only 8 days to go. wonder if i should test early or hold out till the bitter end.


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

just noticed all the bad spelling- sorry trying to multi task with lap top and work and its not going well.


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi all, loving all the posts

I'm doing much better today, had a big old talk with my head last night    although DH has asked what day he is buying tests!!! I am so going to try and hold out!!


Went back in to the office Monday, but thankfully I can work at home to, so if I don't feel up to it I have a choice. Although being in the office keeps me a tad more busy and only lose it on toilet dashes!!

Am putting my cramps and wind down to the pessaries!! Lovely things!!

Have just had a little boogie with my DS and as he had no idea what i'm on about made it a little Embie Sticking dance for us all, lol   made me feel better anyway 

Love and hugs and baby dust to you all


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Faith,

I've had strange pains in my chest too, I can't work out why.  My heart also feels a little "fluttery" and I feel a little short of breath, like I need more oxygen.  It's much better today but i was quite worried about it yesterday.  I agree 100% about the lies!  At least this time round I was prepared and had plenty of meals in the freezer and my life sorted out so I knew I could rest (last time I had builders in which was a nightmare).  I also saved up lots of gentle tasks (paperwork, sewing etc) so that I've got things to do.... if I can be bothered!

My plan to stay sane today was to clean the kitchen (very light tasks only) after a few days of DH cooking it was looking a bit jaded and to mend some of the dogs toys that they have ripped up.  I have already done both...  Now I only have the Tesco delivery to look forward to!  Sad or what.  I moved quite recently and don't have any friends locally to meet up with and haven't a clue what to do with myself really other than drink tea and scour the net for the cutest moses baskets.  I know I shouldn't but I can't stop myself and it's good to think positively isn't it?  I confess I've also ordered a day by day pregnancy book too, it has pictures of the embies from day 1 and charts their growth each day which I thought would be fun.

Crackles - Does DH know you can buy tests much more cheaply on the net?  I've got loads and loads (the same ones the NHS use).  I use the cheap ones every day once I crack and can't wait anymore then I save a good digital one for test day.  How do you get that lovely fairy on your messages?  It's lovely  

Stay positive everyone  xxxx


----------



## Crookers (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Would you mind if I joined you?  I had 2 blastos transferred on Sunday, so am on day 3 following transfer.  My test day in 26 January.  We also managed to get 2 blasto frosties which we were very pleased about.

It would be so nice if I could share this with you.  Have had slight PM pain today so been obsessing and worrying that everything is going wrong.  This is my third attempt, one fresh cycle and 1 FET which have both unfortunately been BFN.  Has anyone experienced PM pain before and still got a BFP?

Will read all your posts on your journeys so far.

Sending everyone lots of luck for the result


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Crookers,

Welcome! I too had two blasts transferred on Sunday so am at exactly the same stage.  I also got two frozen blasts from this round and three from my first.

I can't help much with the pain I'm afraid except to say that is it VERY VERY early so surely more likely pain from the ET??  I've only just been able to walk normally today!

Think positive thoughts  xxxx


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Everyone  

Cant believe how many of us are testing around the same time - 2011 is going to be OUR year!   

As there is quite a few of us now I thought it might be worth doing a list so we can track all the successes!!

So here's my attempt at a list and dates that you have mentioned for testing (tried to put it in chronological order!)- If I have made any errors let me know.   

Samrose, as you started the thread can you cut and paste this into your first post, so its on the first page for everyone? - Thanks hun x (Im not sure the formatting is correct - there is no tab function!)

Minniemort  26.01.11

Crackles	  26.01.11

Crookers	  26.01.11

Luna 72 26.01.11 – 28.01.11

Samrose 27.01.11

Faith2011	27.01.11

Jasmine3 28.01.11

Arya          29.01.11

Harriet75C	31.01.11

Podge15	31.01.11


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

check you out. and to think i thought i was gonna be on here on my own. 

panic has set in today, 1st the whole issue with the half pessary ordeal and all day today im having having mild but noticeable twinges a bit like period pains. im only fretting as i dont remember having tham last time although 3 yrs ago now. im also in a mega grumpy mood today too. need to give myself a big old slap and pull myself together. 
Almost a week down 8 days to go. did suggest to hubby if he wanted to test over weekend but he reminded me to stay strong and said to wait. was worth a try right.


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Samrose

See what you started?!!   

I know what you mean about twinges - Im having a few today as well. I feel so different to last time, I dont know if thats good or bad! Last time I had chronic lower back pain, huge (.) (.) big appetite and was sleeping lots! - this time I dont even feel hungry at all, (only been eating lunch) I was up at 7.00am, (.)(.) are slightly sore!

I did the whole cyclogest trauma yesterday too, so dont worry your not alone - Had to go back in for a second shove today as the bloody thing makes its way down every time I get up to wash my hands!! OK maybe TMI !!  

cant believe this is only day 3 for me, this self imposed house arrest is going to be difficult to maintain, Help, Im getting bored of my own company!  

Jx


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Samrose

Psssssst - you copied my note into your original email as well - (not just the table) makes it sound like you have multiple personalities lol !! Not the best way to attract new members into the gang !!   

Have a chilled out afternoon!

Jx


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

Samrose  you sound like your having a day like i had yesterday :-(  Am on much better form today  

The period pains have gone off although still lower back pain. Hubby spent most of last night telling me how we had this last tiem and what a state I got in, glad he remembers!!!  

Was going to test over weekend but today I am strong!!!   I stay that way

 to all

Luna you get the pic by drop down bar (more) under icons xx


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Samrose there is no shame in testing early!  I thought I might start my daily tests at the weekend, if I can hold some wee inside me for long enough that is.  If I can't hold it in for more than 3 or 4 hours then it wont be concentrated enough, especially for early testing.  I just can't bear the thought of having a huge let down at the end of it all, I'd rather be let down slowly over the week.

I wish I'd kept a diary of my symptoms from last time, I know I had really sore boobs but I can't remember exactly when.  Mind you I had a BFN anyway so it's irrelevant really.  I feel hungry all the time, and I mean all the time but feel a bit sicky when I've eaten.  Nerves maybe.

I'm bored of my own company too!  Maybe I'll be brave and leave the house tomorrow, just a bit embarrassing in tracksuit bottoms but I'm not sure what else I can fit in to.  At the risk of sounding seriously girly I have no idea what shoes I would wear with them either!  Perhaps I'll nip to Hobbycraft and treat myself to something crafty to keep myself busy.

God is it only 4 o'clock??  Today has gone on forever!




xx


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey Luna and Crookers - personal question.  Was there a reason you went for two blasts?  We had the choice and decided to go for one as wanted to avoid twins.  How much were you told it would increase your chances?  I was told it made only a 4 to 5 % difference but increased the chance of twins by up to 40%.  I'm now seriously thinking maybe we should have taken the chance with twins as I can't bear to see a negative next week   .
To those having problems keeping the Cyclogest pessaries in one piece: I was advised to keep my Cyclogest in the fridge.  Try this if you haven't already.  It will stay hard and you should get it in without loosing any!
To those struggling today: Group hug


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Faith,

We went for two to double our chances, as simple as that (I don't remember specifically being told it would double our chances but certainly that it would very much improve them).  I don't see why you were told your chances would only increase by 4 or 5%?  Surely with two of them fighting to stick you have two times the chances.  Our clinic said the only people that generally go for one were people for whom twins would be a disaster either for health or financial reasons.  I'm not saying that's the case just that that's what we were told.  Obviously there are health concerns with carrying twins and the risk of early labour but for us it wasn't even something we needed to discuss.

Bear in mind we are also NHS funded and probably wouldn't do a private cycle so this is our only chance (apart from five little frosties we have that we are now told the NHS will also fund if need be).  If we had twins at least we wouldn't have to worry about IVF ever again!  I know it would be really hard work but isn't all motherhood?  And we have two spare rooms...  We were told what the chances of twins are if successful, I can't remember what it was now but certainly way less than 40%.

Maybe you are younger so that makes a difference?  I'm 39 next week so the perhaps the chances of them both sticking are pretty slim (but oh how I hope they do!).  I know once you are 40 you are allowed to have three put in as your chances of success are so much lower.

Try not to think negatively, one thing all clinics seems to agree on is that positive thinking will help!  Have you got the Zita West CD?  It's really helped me.


xx


----------



## Crookers (Oct 20, 2010)

Samrose - sorry you're having a bad day, sounds abit like mine too.  I had period like pains on and off this morning but its gone off, just have the odd twinge now and then this afternoon.  Its so hard to tell some people have pain and get BFP, some people get nothing, if only there was a specific sign we could all get!  Am sure tomorrow will be a different day again.  

Jasmine3 - very organised with the list - great idea!  

Faith - the reason we went for 2 embies is basically to double our chances, much like Luna.  I just thought with two wanting them to stick hopefully get have more chance.  Our first cycle we only had 1 put back as, FET I had 2 embies put back so this time we wanted to go for 2 again.  Our clinic said that if you are over 40 you can actually have 3 embies put back, scarey thought!  We don't feel that if it was twins it would be a disaster for us, we would be happy and not have to think about going this IVF process again.  I know there are concerns about twins with carrying etc but its not something I wanted to think about. We were told our chance of twins would be 30%.  Again, I am 37 so age also has something to do with it.  Don't think about whether you should have had 2 put back, just focus on that lovely little embie taking and you getting your BFP  

Luna - well done you for testing everyday - I keep thinking I won't test but I think by next week I will be very tempted.  Want to prepare myself before my result call! Yes we are both at exactly the same stage!  How are things - I have really sore boobs but think its from the dreaded Gestone injections I am doing every night as well as all other medication, I had abit of dull aching pain this morning which has gone, and I keep getting twinges, which I had last time I got a BFN.  Thank goodness for the ZW cd - its calmed me down today!

Crackles - thanks so much for sending me this link - am so pleased you are having a better day today.  

Hello to all other ladies and sending you lot sof  

Jane x


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

hey Crookers


Glad you joined, the more the merrier and we can all go a little  together

Luna72, when I came out after EC and transfer wore my trackies too, with ugg boots!! hey I enjoyed feeling a chav!! but man they were comfy!!

Jasmine3 list is fab, like it, was getting confused with people  

Have brought a test!! yikes!! will leave the clinics one till d day, but have decided to test at the weekend  but am figuring it will show by then even if faint    see are you liking the WILL there, PMA ladies we can do this!!!

Faith regarding how many put back, each clinic is completley different , my last time i was only allowed one and got mu miracle, this time I could have had two if Id pushed but thought if it happened once it will again, and no way could I cope with twins and return to work. Believe me I wish I could    but hey we need the pennies and returning to work I must 

 xx


----------



## hatgirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello,
Can I join you all as well? I had EC on 10th Jan and ET on 13th -1 x 7/8cell & 1 x 5/6 cell. I was quite upset at having a Day 3 transfer, as I'd hoped to have a day 5 blast transfer. I had 11 eggs at EC, all of which fertilised, but by day 3 there were only 2 good ones, so I felt a bit of a failure. Having read alot of posts on FF though, it seems I'm quite lucky to have had the 2. I had to go back to work the day after ET, but felt surprisingly OK. Then it was the weekend, so I had plenty of rest, but back to work on the Monday. I don't have a choice, as I'm self employed and look after other peoples children all day. I felt VERY tired and a bit nauseous, but it seems to be easing off a bit now. I am worried about the not lifting rule, as my job makes that pretty unavoidable. I'm trying not to, but sometimes I just have to pick a child up, or push their chair in for them. I don't want everyone to know about the IVF, so I can't ask anyone else to do it for me. I just hope it will be OK. I'm trying to decide what to do about testing day. I don't want to test first thing, as I'll have to go straight to work with the knowledge, which might (have to consider the possibility) be bad, and I'll be too upset to function properly, but on the other hand I really want to know. Do you think I should do it when I get home, or the evening before, or just go for it on the day & just have to deal with the emotions at work. I can't decide! How sad am I?!! I'm single, by the way, so can't ask a DH!


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Crookers, last time I had twinges and then some spotting which of course I hoped was implantation bleeding as it was much darker than usual but  it was just AF on her way.  This time I feel nothing other than the discomfort of the EC and ET and a poorly/tired feeling from having two anaesthetics in 6 days.  I have no idea if nothing for me means good or bad?  And of course when we are sane (which was some time ago now) we know that the symptoms can be good or bad as AF and pregnancy have the same effects.  The only definite sign I've read about are veins on your boobs but it's rare so early in pregnancy as it usually would start on week three.  Or a positive pee stick of course!

Crackles - UGG boots of course!  I live near Crawley so will blend in to the background nicely with the chavs.  Just got to hope it stops raining for a bit then as I don't like to wear them when it's wet, too pricey to ruin!

Hi Hatgirl and welcome!  Don't worry about not having blasts, just concentrate on your lovely two embies (which probably would have survived on to blast stage anyway if they hadn't been transferred).  Try not to worry about the lifting thing either, I was told not to but others have been told it's okay so basically I guess they just don't know!  Lets face it if we were all conceiving the normal way we'd be drinking wine, eating pate and lifting whatever we needed to without worrying at this stage.  Feelig nauseous is a very good sign isn't it?  I wish I was!  If I was you I'd test when you get home after work, everyone re-acts differently to the news and we can't predict which way we'll go!  If you haven't told your work colleagues then it would be even harder for you.  Do you have a friend or family member who can be with you?

xx


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Faith, i know the question wasnt aimed at me but i would just like to say the first time we had 2 embryos transfered although they were grade 1's we were very new to the whole thing and paniced i guess and said both. this time however we decided on one (although choice was taking away when only 1 survived) our doctor said they were trying to reduce twins etc as they carried greater risk to both parent and child. they said they would only give us option of 2 eggs if they were a poor grade or there was other under lying problems. our daughter was born 4 weeks early and that was a singleton so i didnt want the risk of twins and causing further complications. we had to pay but there was no difference in cost regardless to how many we had. 

everyone is different and you have to make the right choice that suits you, sounds like you have so dont stress. after all it does only take one to work. 
sending you all the luck in the world and to everyone else 

crackles -  thank you , hope i wake up in a better mood tomorrow.

Luna72 - dont worry about what you look like, hopefully your have an excuse soon to dress badly. fresh air did we world of good yesterday although was hour for far to long. have you used the chat rooms?

Jasmine - my (.)(.) always give me jip so this wek is no different. im eating lots but always feel hungry, maybe coz its salads and my body is saying what the bloody hell are you doing to me, give me junk!! and how come 1 glass of squash can cause me to pee 20 times, crazy.
i corrected the post so i look a little less mental. 

crooker - i think i'm generally i pain well thats what the hubby would say. i hope yor 2 little embryos behave and stay.  last time i had 2 put in and as i had 2 wombs and the doc at the time said he put the embryos into left side and when i had scan we found 1hb on the left side, so i always say that 1 turned left and went into left womb and the other turned right and fell out (although not possible) lets hope the 1 i have doesnt want to go on a hol and likes it where it is. 

Hatgirl - welcome, wow your brave doing it on your own. i know the feeling of failure. 1 st ec i had 10 this time 2 so i had written the whole thing off before we had even started. but like i keep saying it only takes 1 so fingers crossed for you. ours was also 3 day transfer and it worked for us last time so stay positivce. are you a childminder or a nanny? i'm a childminder and my doc told me it was find to pick up kids as we are use to doing it, just go careful. i was ment to work day after et but got crippled with pain and had to call parents to collect and dh to come home and look after dd.


----------



## hatgirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome Samrose & Luna. I'll be OK for the testing - my Mum will be on the end of the phone with bells on - she's as excited/terrified as me! I run a nursery. Thanks for the advice about the lifting - I feel better about it after reading your replies.


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

Hatgirl  Welcome to the madness  

Luna, what does it say about veins on boobs? I need to know!!!    havent heard that one xxx


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Evening Ladies!

Reading the posts, its funny how we are all having the same treatment, but each clinic has its own way of doing things... so couple of random questions (just to keep my mind busy) 

Hatgirl- I was in exactly the same situation as you, 11 eggs (but all were irregular shaped) and eventually had two 8 cells implanted on day 3 – I was just sooooo happy to have had two, and with that number of cells.  According to my clinic they only take them to blastocyst if there are lots of them, so they see which ones develop the best (or for other medical reasons) and pop those back in.  As a principle they like to put them in sooner rather than later as they believe the best place for them is back inside you. Well done for being brave enough to go solo xx   

Crookers – Gestone injections... are these progesterone injections?? Does that mean you dont have to use the dreaded pessaries?!! 

Crookers/Luna 72 Which ZW CD are you using?

Crackles – did the clinic give you a test to do at home?? Ive just been told to turn up with a pee sample on test day, and they will do the test

Luna72 did you have anaesthetic for both the EC & ET?? – I just had it on EC, I was wide awake at ET, trying hard not to pee over the consultants hand with my full bladder lol !!!! 

Re no of eggs – I decided to go for two as well, cause of my age (just turned 39 a few weeks ago!) & my AMH – Sorry I have forgotten to answer the question someone raised on AMH – its a relatively new test they do which gives you an indication of ovarian reserve ie how many eggs you have left – mine is vv low 0.9 – so in theory my eggs are running out... However when I was having the ET (and my legs were in the air with my V on show!!!), the consultant did say I was defying the odds by having so many eggs at EC. (there is lots of stuff on this site re AMH)

Re testing early, I think Im too much of a coward to do it early & on my own... I already think my test date is two days early, Im sure they have made a mistake.  Last time I think I just wanted to ‘enjoy the thought of being pregnant as long as possible’ before  I had my hopes dashed.  I also didn’t want to be on my own if it was negative so waited till test day at the clinic.  I figured out it was negative just by  the way the nurse walked me to the room (shoulders drooped, no eye contact – sorry I have to read body language as part of my job, so occupational hazard!!.  When she told me the news the only thing I could blurt out was ‘do you know how bloody hard it was to stay positive for two weeks’ I think I was more exhausted from staying positive then the actual procedure!!!! First thing I did was have a big greasy fry up when I got home – Samrose, like you my body goes into shock when I eat healthy !!

No major symptoms to report, feeling a bit unsettled, thats the only way I can describe it. Is anyone suffering from acid?? – I think its something to do with all the fruit Im eating.... still not feeling hungry at all – weird....!  Re viens on boobs, last time around (when I got a BFN) it was like someone had snuck into my bedroom at night and drawn over my (.)(.) with a green felt tip pen... It looked like a tube map (ok just the Green District Line!) But nothing so far, maybe I haven’t had enough of the pessaries yet! (so sadly viens cant be relied on as a sign!)

Hope you all have peaceful evenings & get plenty of rest   

Jx


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

Jasmine3


Ahh bums was convinced I could make a vein on my boob!!  
Yes to the test , we get one from the clinic to do, and then have to ring them on that day, think its a special one, well they said that last time, and it was very special as it worked!! 
Once we have confirmed its positive they then book us in 2 weeks later for an early  scan. Like you say all clinics do it differently, couldnt personally cope with having to go into clinic to have it done. 

The only thing im suffering from is eating!! and it happens to be loads of Haribo!!! wish it was fruit, but taht makes me feel sick at mo, am in constant need of haribo and monster munch, but hey i'm a bit strange like that at the best of times!!

Cx


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you so much for calming me down   Crooker, Luna, Samrose and Crackles.  Your comments are appreciated.  



Welcome Hatgirl. Can you not book the day off on your OTD?  What ever the result I will not be able to concentrate so I'm taking the day off.  Last time I tested on a Saturday got a BFN and went on holiday for a week!  


Hope everyone manages to get some sleep tonight.
Another group hug


----------



## Podge15 (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow theirs been a lot of action on this thread in the past day.  

Welcome to all the new comers, the groups growing nicely. It's lovely to be able to share this madness.

AFM, I've got ET tomorrow so hoping the little embies have been dividing there little butts off. Feeling quite anxious for it, as proven by my stress related allergy thats decided to rear its ugly head. Got hive rashes all over, oh the joys!!! I've been for a massage and facial tonight so hopefull that'll have helped a little. 

Looking forward to joining you all in the crazy wait. Its a bit odd to think I'm officially 3 days pregnant and the poor little mites are 20 miles away lol. xxx


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Jasmine -  yes I had an anaesthetic for both EC and ET for two reasons, one being that I had a very bad experience having a coil fitted some years back and another than I can't hold my pee for long enough.  The first time round I did try without but luckily they'd booked me in theatre just in case and i was knocked out as i couldn't take the pain.  Maybe they didn't want the other clients hearing my screams or maybe I'm just a wuss!  Even the speculum hurt like hell, could be something to do with my endo?  The second time they didn't even bother trying which was great because I didn't have to stress about it and I could lie down for an hour afterwards without having to get up for the loo.

I was told the veins on the boobs was only a sign of pregnancy - my source must have been wrong.  Looks like nothing is certain apart from the tests.  I'm testing at home because my clinic is a three hour round trip, if it's a positive I'll need to go in for a blood test and then another a day or two later I believe.  

My Zita West CD is the "Three Guided Relaxation and Positive Visualisation Sessions for IVF", is there another one?  I think it's great (and I'm no hippy), if nothing else it helps me sleep.  I'm just switching from the post transfer on to the 2WW one tonight.

Just a note to people about clinics advising only one embie or blasts, they have to do this by law as the government has set guidelines on the amount of multiple births they are allowed.  If you want (and are lucky enough to have) two transferred then put your foot down!

Positive vibes to all  xx


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Podge - I forgot to say good luck for tomorrow, it's a wonderful feeling once they are onboard in the safety of your womb where they should be.  You might want to take a hot water bottle and some paracetemol with you (I wish I'd been on this website before my first cycle!)



x


----------



## minniemort (Jan 18, 2011)

Good Evening,

Hope everyone is feeling okay, not really got the hang of this yet or sure how to keep up with everyone, there are so many of us! Which is a reassuring knowing I'm not alone on this journey...

Samrose - Hope you're feeling better today. From what the nurse said at et an expanding blast is very near to hatching so I would think implantation would be 1-2 days after but not so sure, was so emotional at the time I wasn't really taking it all in. 

Been feeling really thirsty is this normal after et and having some cramps in my left side bit like pre AF so not sure! Other than that I feel normal.
Also I had a natural FET and have been told I don't need progesterone either has anyone else had this? only everyone else seems to have been given them afterwards. Its all so confusing or is it just me...  


 to all x


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Crackles – thanks for clarifying the test thing – loving the idea of some monster munch – yum!!   Think I have solved the mystery of no appetite .... I think its cause Im trying to eat healthy when all I really want is a takeaway, a Pizza or some chips !! – So my bodys saying, if you wont give me what I want, then I wont eat anything!!!  My accu man did say it was not a good idea to deny yourself, and in this period you really have to be kind to yourself.... so maybe I will give in to my Pizza craving tomorrow!

Podge – good luck with your transfer tomorrow – dont worry its all relatively simple, if it helps ask to be given something to hold (they gave me a tube of the scanning jelly) it just gave me something to focus on & helped me to relax. I hope they are all beautifully formed and divided and ready to be reunited with you again.   

Luna thanks for clarifying the anaesthetic thing – I think it would’ve have been nice if I was knocked out too, and not worry about the pee thing!!   Sorry to put a dampener on the veins boobs thing – mine where ginormous last time (much to DP’s excitement!), but alas it was just the pessaries messing with your body.  Thanks for CD info too.

Minnemort – Sorry cant help you with progesterone and FET, but good that you thirsty and are drinking loads of water. ....

Is anyone else fed up with all the contradictory info that is out there on do’s and donts...  pineapples are good, too much is bad, Brazil nuts good – but easy to overdose – Smelly Shower Gels/Perfumes bad,  I even read somewhere yesterday that HOT WATER BOTTLES are BAD!!! – Apparently they raise your basel temperature which is not good for your uterus & embie – and here’s me being really proud of myself using a bottle to soothe the pain instead of painkillers..... aaaaahhh!!!  Women have been having babies for millions of years, you think they would have written a definitive guide by now, god knows the sample size is big enough! Rant over !!!

Sweet dreams all my Fertility Sisters!!!


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes I am REALLY fed up with all the contradictions, we're all trying to do our best to make this work but we don't really know what the best is.  I can only assume that the docs don't really know what the best is.  After all, I don't know about you guys but after my first unsuccessful cycle I wasn't asked what i did or didn't do so if they aren't keeping track how would they know?

By the way (or so I thought) pineapple are very bad but pineapple juice (not from concentrate) is good.  The fruit themselves can cause contractions but when it's processed in to juice it's fine and still contains the selenium we need.  Is anyone else taking baby asprin too?

I had a bad night last night, I woke up with my heart beating like a drum and covered in sweat due to a bad dream!!  I've been so proud of myself for keeping calm, stress free and zen like and then I go and blow it all in a dream.  Feeling good physically though so I will definitely *think* about leaving the house today!!  

Good vibes to you all  xxx


----------



## Podge15 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi girls,

Thanks for the well wishes, I've had a really bad allergic reaction so hoping they wont make me abandon the cycle. I'll be devastated. But we'll see at 10.30!!!

I got this link from BX when I was on my last cycle of IVF and found the info to be really useful, its other peoples knowledge that has been in our shoes (or similar) it might help with all the contradictions we keep hearing. Or you might hate it, which is fine 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.0

xxx


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

Jasmine - you had me in stitches with the (.)(.) talk. don't think i will be able to visit London Underground map with out giggling again. I'm not completely putting my body into shock with healthy eating, I'm still getting a healthy dose of junk too. they say not to change your routine so it would be wrong to not take docs advice. I'm just putting salads and more vegs with everything. good compromise. 

crackles - monster munch ...mmmm i ate a whole jar of pickled onions the other day. bet my husband loved me for that!

Faith - its good that we all have each other, I'm glad your feeling a bit better. 

Podge - goodluck today, nothing to be worried about, will be nice to be reunited with them

Luna -  sounds like you have been through it, my et was totally pain free. my soreness was from EC  but all healed now

minniemort - feeling much better today, so you have a speedy one like me, hopefully thats good. Ive been drinking lots but thats good, although I'm forever needing a pee. as for progesterone, i stopped early last time after bfp, think around 12 weeks instead of 16wks. its good that your body's already producing it, says your body knows the deal.


I've tried to read up on pineapple juice? I'm confused as i was told to take it in antinatal classes to bring on labour. funny thing was a had a glass of it yesterday morning and had twinges all day, so giving it a miss from now on. did read that theres something in eating it but not drinking it. hard to know whats good, so I'm just sticking to normal diet with a bit of salad thrown in for good measure.

its hard work keeping up now, great though,  thinking of you all x


----------



## Arya (Aug 27, 2010)

Just a quick one as on my phone. I know there is a lot of confusing info on what to do and what not around this time. And we so vunerable and want this so much we just following everything. 

Having said that pls avoid the hot water bottle aftr ET. My clinic has advised against it too. Our womb is a whopping 37 deg and that's the temp they keep our embies in after EC. 

Keep the stomach and back covered but not hot. Hope this helps. Sorry for lack of personals as I can't see it while typing on phone. Lotsa


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

My clinic advised a hot water bottle, they even give out heat pads to use afterwards!  They also gave me lots of extra blankets but that could have been because I had an anaesthetic. 

The information on Podge's link has thrown me in to even more confusion!  Little or no exercise?  Perhaps I wont leave the house today after all... Sorry dogs, no walkies today as promised!  I just wish I could take a pill and wake up when this is all over!

xx


----------



## Arya (Aug 27, 2010)

all contradictory info!!!

On funny side or so thought.... I asked my anaesthetic to give me the drugs he gave during ET now. He didn't think it was funny and ran away from me


----------



## Arya (Aug 27, 2010)

I mean drugs he gave me during ec


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Just a little reminder to everyone that there is a get together for us everyday at one in the chat room


xx


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

Morning all, just a quickie as eating a crunchie on my tea break at work so thought I'd have a quick look!!

My goodness its a very busy thread!!

Luna, totally understanding the dream thing!! yuck had nightmares for last 3 nights now and not loving them  

Hope you guys are all having a   day and will catch up this evening

hugas and baby dust to  all  xx


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

Luna, if your use to going out, then go out  , the key is to be stress free and stick to normal routine,  don't put your body under any more stress by confusing it. some one once told me a happy mum makes a happy baby so if you enjoy your dogs and going out do it. the sun is shining here today and i plan to go out and do a bit of shopping. you said your self most people don't even know they are pregnant at this stage. i know its scary because you want it so badly   . my nurse told me last time that taking time off and just sit at home wasn't the best idea as it will be playing on your mind all the time and the 2ww will drag.  
please don't see this as a moan i just worry   that if you put to much pressure on yourself it wont help.   
i know it must be playing on all our minds like both you and crackles i had a nightmare last night, the one where it feels so real that i woke and was in a grump with DH and he had no idea why, once i explained my dream he just kissed me and told me i was mental. got to love them hey.

hope you have a good day, sending loads of baby dust to you


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello everyone.  Sorry I am at work so I don't have time for personals but wanted to wade into the debate on what is right and wrong...I think it's quite clear that no one knows.  I use the Zita West clinic and I was told no hot water bottles after ET.  ZW's older book also advised bed rest for a few days after ET, in her new book this seems to be toned down to just resting.  My consultant wants me up and about and moving to help with circulation!!  You've got to laugh - who's advice do you go with?
I am drinking pineapple juice (just a glass of not from concentrate each day).  I have also read the completely contradictory advice on this and feel one glass can't hurt (can it?).

To end on a positive: My clinic conducted a study that found that stress and depression has no effect on IVF outcome.  I have a friend who went through this in April last year and was a state the whole time.  She had a 2 day embie on-board....gave birth on Monday.  I also woke in a state this morning but considering my friend and the study I think it makes no difference!! 

Deep breaths ladies. xxx


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Faith

thanks for the stress info, everyone I meet tells me the reason I cant get preggers is cause I am stressed (Ihave a stressful job!) so interesting to note that it may not be affecting my chances of success.

Re Pineapple - the reason you're told to drink it is cause of the Selenium - there are many sources of Selenium including Brazil nuts, so instead of taking a chance on Pineapple, Im just eating some brazil nuts. This link was on another thread (Cant claim to understand it all! ) but it does give info on sources of selenium

http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/selenium/

Feeling a bit low today, cant seem to get positive about the whole thing.... really need it to work this time... 

Hugs to all


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

On the plus side (for those of you having a bad day) if stress and depression doesn't make any difference then presumably neither would being positive all the time

For those of us with two beans on board, I read today that if we start bleeding it could be that we losing one twin so it's not always game over as the other one might still be okay.  

x


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi all,
Yesterday was a good day and today is poop!! back ache and cramps  and no other feelings here at all. Am hoping that its all good but my get up and go has got up and gone away   Am so cold too and drinking sooo much water and still weeing for england!! Sounds stupid but am wanting to feel sick


Hope everyone else is doing ok

Hugs to all and extra lashings of baby dust today    xx


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Chin up Crackles, try to stay happy and positive.  I am freezing cold too, I just can't get warm no matter what I put on or how high I put the heating on.  Normally I would have a bath but of course we're not allowed, shame because it would be really soothing and relaxing.  



My nipples are feeing quite sore today, could be the hormones or AF.... Or nothing... Or BFP...

ARGGHHHH!


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

Luna

I would so loveeeeeeeeeeeeeee a bath .  

The whole problem is every single symptom could be BFP or AF or just all the drugs we have been on!!  Think that is what is so    and drives us all Nuts!!!

    for us all, this has got to be a lucky thread!! we all found each other


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey Jasmine, Luna, Crackles - I've been feeling the same today. For me it's because I know that if embie has implanted it would have done it by now so it's already positive or negative but still need to wait another week to find out.  Having weird AF twangs.  Hoping it's my embie and not the pessaries.
Also feeling really jealous of all those who get pregnant from just sitting next to a guy   .  Three of my really close friends had abortions this year.  How is that fair?  


Ok moan over. Lets keep our chins up and hopefully tomorrow we'll feel a little better.


----------



## hatgirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello everyone,

So sorry that some of you are feeling down today. I'm actually feeling quite positive today. Isn't it weird how you can feel so depressed and negative one day, then happy and positive the next. I've been having disturbed sleep too - not really bad dreams, just peculiar ones where I wake up either boiling hot or freezing cold. I've been feeling less sick today, and not so tired, so that's probably why I feel happier. Assuming it's my body getting used to the pessaries. I won't even think it's a negative sign (who am I trying to kid).
I've had 3 failed IUI's over the past year, and felt really rubbish during the 2WW every time, so have decided that feeling better this time can only be a good sign......oh I hope, hope, hope!!
I've just heard that my sister, who had an ectopic in October is pregnant again, so she's joined me on this roller coaster of emotions while she waits for a scan to check it's not another ectopic. She says she feels fine, so fingers crossed. Can't help thinking it would be lovely for us both to have little ones at the same time.........! My Mum will get a few more grey hairs worrying about both her daughters at once though!


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

Hatgirl - I'm glad you had a good day, its a nice feeling. Ive given myself a little slap and hope to have a better day today. off out with the kids today so that will be fun (if they all behave) Thats great news  for your sister too, lets just hope shes OK too and you get to share the journey together.  if you do your mum best rest up now coz she will be a busy nanny in 9 months time. 

Faith - i think its natural to feel that way, one of the parents of the kids i childmind is 12 weeks pregnant and shes not to fussed by it, she said she would be really upset if its another girl!! shes gonna find out at 20wk scan so she can get her head around it if its not. this really grips my  . some people just drive me up the wall.

crackles and Luna - the day after et i was crippled with pain and couldn't even stand, i call clinic and nurse said to take warm bath and i did and it helped. you can have a bath but it cant be really hot as it will make you core temp rise, but warm ones are OK. i was in it for over an hour, i just kept topping it up. however i do miss those baths that make you sweat and your skin red.

Jasmine3 - thanks for pineapple info. I'm just sticking to normal diet and pregnacare vits, all the rest I'll leave in fates hand. hopefully someone is looking down on all of us   and will grant us this one wish  . 

have a good day everyone 

 to everyone


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

Morning all

No personnals at mo but just wishing you all loads of PMA  and lots of baby dust  

PS who has had a sneaky wee stick day?


xxx


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Crackles,

Thanks for the PMA!  Doest that mean you've pee'd on a stick?    I've not yet but was planning to maybe start tomorrow??  Anyone else with me?  The trouble is I'm up three or even four times a night to pee so I don't think I'd ever get an early BFP as the wee wouldn't be concentrated enough.  But if it is to be a FBN then at least I'll be let down gently.

I do have one confession though... I worked out via website calculator that my (and some of yours) due dates would be the 4th of October!  How's that for positive thinking?

I'm feeling slightly less obsessed with the whole thing today, partly as I've spent the morning rowing with the builders next door and making complaints.  I'm glad the study revealed stress isn't a problem and at least it's been a distraction.  I have to leave the house tonight as it's DH Birthday and we're going out for dinner, it will be my first time since EC apart from ET!  I'm just too scared of doing something wrong!

xx


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

Luna-

One admits I did !!!  and then hubby found it and told me off!! lol  ahh well it kept me occupied for a while. 
It's far to early to show but hubby insists there is a faint line, now whos at it!!  There alas I dont think there is  but I am mega positive today!!!

Sun is shining and I feel it that things are happening in the air!!

I confess I also worked out dates to, DH is 6th Oct so very close      Have an awful headache today and still feel cold and my dreams are more freakier every night!!!

How the rest of you all doing


  xxx


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Crackles confess  

I have managed to hold back but like Luna I want to give it a try over the weekend. My DP won't let me and I'd feel bad doing it behoind his back...dilemma!!

Luna I had also calculated due date and got same result


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ohh Crackles lets pray that line gets darker!


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Good for you Crackles! It's not to early, you can get a BFP this early (my cycle buddy last time did and she's now expecting twins). Also it should be too late for any of the hormones from the trigger to still be hanging around which can give a false positive. That's it I'm definitely testing tomorrow morning!

This is worth a look re:timings http://www.justmommies.com/printable-pregnancy-calendar.php Glad it's not just me!

xxx


----------



## Arya (Aug 27, 2010)

I looked up on the due date calculator as well.. 6th Oct.

I am sure you guys are on pessaries as well.. is it just me (and I am sure that it is a side effect of the pessaries) that I feel like I have a stomach upset all time (TMI).. it rumbles all the time! I am not so hopeful to feel it's twinges etc cause they don't feel like it.. the closest I feel is like trapped wind or like side effects of diarrheao.. sorry TMI..


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

I haven't got that (and I'm on three pessaries a day) but I believe it's common.  In fact I haven't got anything, not even sore nipples today  

x


----------



## Arya (Aug 27, 2010)

I wish I knew what people mean by ovary twinges or uterus cramping.. I know it sounds like I don't know my body but it's the stomach for me.. not sure how people know it's their ovaries or uterus crampin

and I know what you mean bout sore (..).. think the trigger shot has left our system or atleast most of it.. they were soooooooo sore for the 1st 5 days... now, nothing!!


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

I would say uterus cramping feels more like period pain and (for me anyway) ovary twinges can be on one side or the other.  You'd know it if you felt it as it's different from stomach ache.  If you're on-line now we could chat in the chat room?
x


----------



## tegk68 (Jan 20, 2006)

Just popped in to say GOOD LUCK ladies, and also to add from previous experience I think it is VERY hard to know for sure the symptoms we feel during this 2ww aren't from the medication/AF coming/or fingers crossed, AF NOT coming, because you can pretty much match  any symptom to any of the three events, which I know is not fair and totally craze-inducing    

Thinking of you all an have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Just to clarify, I just meant that you'd know it's not normal stomach ache not that you'd know if it was AF, meds or BFP!


----------



## Arya (Aug 27, 2010)

like we were not going   with the waiting.. the side effects of pessaries are thrown in!!


----------



## hatgirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello,
Well, I've just got home from work & I feel absolutely shattered! Yesterday was such a good day, and today was OK too, but now it's the weekend it's as if my body is telling me it's OK to relax now, so it's making me go to sleep. I've been in bed by 9.30 every night this week, but still feel SO tired. Good thing there's nothing much on TV tonight - I can go to bed without feeling I'm missing anything! Funny you've all been talking about testing early - I've just been trying to decide whether to try on Sunday (should be Weds.), as I don't want to test then & have to go straight to work, especially if it's bad news. Can't have the day off, so need a plan. Trouble is, if it's BFP I won't believe it, thinking it's the drugs, but if it's BFN, I'll be devastated & wish I'd waited, 'cos at the moment I'm PUPO, which is a lovely thought. Can't imagine what it must be like to have to go to the clinic to be told your result - you must be like a cat on hot bricks!
On the subject of pessaries, I found they upset my tum for the first 3/4 days, but then it all settled down. Need to go more often, but it does get rid of the extra wind, so is much more comfortable!
Looking up when due date would be was about the first thing I did after ET! I even found a site which tells you when it's likely to be if it's twins (about 3 weeks earlier apparently)!
Hope everyone has a good weekend with lots of PMA.


----------



## daisy79 (Jan 9, 2011)

hello, this is my first post and I test on the 28th....I think I'm driving myself crazy by checking out internet pages searching for "signs" so seems I'm not alone! We had 1 embryo transferred in Valencia (having reached Day 5 Blasto) and have 4 more frozen. I just feel really bloated and have occasional twinges but that'a about it. I sometimes get pain lower left hand side but can;t be ovary pain as I have none! I think I'm just imagining it all now. We test Friday and sounds like we find out that afternoon so think we'll need to ensure, regardless of outcome, they call later in day as breaking down at work (either way!) would not be great . It's difficult trying to keep positive isn't it? I keep thinking I've eaten something I shouldn't or walked too much or moved too quickly....positive thinking  

thanks for listening! I've found this forum really very helpful over the last couple of weeks, I've just not felt up to posting until now...

D


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi daisy79 and welcome   lots of   coming your way

Hatgitl, totally get the bed early, ive managed just before 10pm all week and im a total night owl!!  with our first round I tested on day 10 and got my BFP all beit faint    had planned to wait this time round but i have no patience and also become ratty when stressed!! the hubby remains calm    This time round he says I am better but I honestly dont think i am , not thta I remember too much from last time seems like a dream!!

My Bum bullets cause me loads of stomach moans and groans and terrible wind!! am quite impressed with my "out trumping" my hubby at the moment, its payback time.  

The whole test early i think is up to each person, I have a friend who tested negative all the way up till her 2 ww and on the 2ww she still tested negative, took it the next day again a BFP!!

Sending you all loads of positive energy, am off with the banging head for a sausage sarnie!!

  xx


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

Hatgirl - apologies I was not meaning to call you a git!!!!    honestly my typing getting worse!! xxx


----------



## hatgirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Crackles - I hadn't even noticed. Enjoy your sausage sarnie!


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Evening All

The group seems to be getting bigger!!    – Samrose do you want to add Daisy79 testing 28 Jan & Hatgirl testing 28 January, to our roll of honour (ladies let me know if I have got your dates wrong!) 

Wow im impressed with all those who have or are contemplating testing early – Im way to chicken for that!   – Faith2011 – I feel how you did the other day – ie bit frustrated as there is nothing we can do now – ie the embies should’ve implanted by now so there is nothing to do but wait!

Having really bad constipation – got stuck in no mans land again (neither in or out!) for 1.5hrs yesterday not good!  I had exactly the same last time and found myself ringing NHS direct from the loo, as I was so stressed out & didn’t know what to do!! Not that they were much help (but it makes  for a funny story now!)  Sorry if that was TMI  

I feel ok today, just lower back pain, boobs normal, still got stomach acid, and had a bit of pain on my ovaries first thing – hope its not AF ! I was reading some stuff today to say that implantation bleeding is actually very rare, so we shouldn’t  be obsessing about looking for it (easier said than done!) I ventured out today for some acupuncture and I dont know if its the hormones, but I had really bad road rage there and back – I dont think anyone was safe!!! -  I think Im going to stay indoors for the rest of the weekend – Im not safe to be let out!   
  
I wish I could sleep like some of you – Im hardly sleeping at all, and when I do, its weird & whacky dreams!

Positive vibes to all – have a relaxing weekend


----------



## Arya (Aug 27, 2010)

Just a quick one for Jasmine as typing on the iPad is a nightmare.

Another lady had constipation issues and she said prune juice worked like a charm. And within an hour. Hope it helps.


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks Arya

I will give it a go - I certainly dont want to go through that again!  

Jx


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

hey everyone. 
had a good day today, been out and about, even ended up on a bouncy castle for a few mins but didn't want to get to hot and flustered so just watched my sister doing all the hard work. 
no pains today but still have large swollen tummy, had it since EC, i had a friend even ask me if i was pregnant so that was arkward. trying to wear baggy clothes because if we (i should say when i) get my BFP we are planning to keep it quiet until March, think the gutt will give it away before hand. 
I'm gonna stay strong, no peeing on the stick for me, i think it was confuse me too much to tamper before hand. only 6 days left times flown by really. 
I treated myself to a new mobile today, I've been distracted playing with that.  upgrade came at the right time.

seen another tread and the bfp's are popping up, so there is hope for all of us. 

Prune juice does work, I'm the other way with my drugs. my guts make such funny noises about 15mins after I've put it in, and the wind is impressive. cant hold it in other wise it gets trapped and that kills. 

I've updated the front page with all test dates so far, let me know if I've missed anyone and I'll add them.

hope you all have a fab weekend, sending positive vibes to everyone.


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Morning Guys.

Good news!!!  I peed on a stick this morning (two actually as I had two samples from the night) and I got a very faint line on both, one slightly strong than the other.  DH confirmed I wasn't just imagining it.  Can you imagine the grin on my face this morning?  I know I can't take it as a   just yet but it's the closest I've ever been.

Fingers crossed for the others who are testing today.

Baby dust for you all

             

xxx


----------



## Arya (Aug 27, 2010)

that's fab news Luna!!!


----------



## samsa (Aug 20, 2010)

hi i am gatecrashing - sorry!

Luna, I just saw your message - congrats! You are due to test same day as me, on the 26th. I was also naughty and did two tests this morning - a cbd and fr. Both positive. Am worrying now that they are picking up the trigger injections. What do you think? Can we quietly celebrate? xx


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh ladies i know its early but wooo hooo to you both and will kindly my name to the fine line club!  happy happy . huge baby dust to all x


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

Missed out the word 'add' there x


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Congratulations Samba and Crackles!!!  My lines were very faint but definitely there.  I just used the cheap internet tests, they are same ones that some PCTs use so must be okay.  I have a clear blue digital or two in the cupboard but was saving that for nearer the time.  Might do one tomorrow though... I think I've got another branded one somewhere too.  I'm so pleased I tested today!

My understanding is that the trigger injections should be out by now (particularly if you used Pregnyl which leaves the body particularly quickly).  Sadly my clinic had run out of Pregnyl and I can't remember the name of the one I used this time.  It came in a pre filled injection??  I did mine on the 9th so worst case it should definitely be out by tomorrow as I was told 14 days was the max time it can hang around.

xx


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Just passing through to say congrats Samba, Crackles and Luna   - let's    the lines get nice and dark.
Luna, was your trigger called Ovitrelle?  That's the one I used.  No idea how long it stays in your system and for me it doesn't matter as there is no way DP will let me test early    so I'll have to wait it out  
xxx


----------



## Arya (Aug 27, 2010)

hey girls!!! lets      it's a BFP and it sticks.. 
There is another girl from my cycle buddy that tests on 26th and tested a positive today... 

I am goggling how long Oviterelle stays or rather leaves our system to ensure it's not the trigger shot (which I doubt but just incase)


----------



## Arya (Aug 27, 2010)

hey, just finished googling.. Trigger shot takes upto a max of 14 days and a min of 8 days.. the variation is depending on the persons metabolic rate...


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks Faith yes I think it was called Ovitrelle.  I don't know the dose but took the whole syringe so presume a high one.  Can't you talk DP round?  I can't see what the problem is myself.  We're driving ourselves nuts anway....

Arya I'm googling it too!  General consensus seems to say it's typically gone by day 6, mostly gone by day 10 and certainly gone by day 14 so by tomorrow we should be fine.  I'm not going to be able to sleep tonight!

  to all


----------



## Podge15 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi girls, 

Samsa, Luna and Crackles - Fingers crossed those lines get darker over the next few days.   

Samrose, well done on resisting the tests, it takes a lot. I'm so jealous of you for leaving the house (even more for the fun on the bouncy castle   ) 

Jasmine - how's your aches and pains? Hope you managed to get some rest, after your road rage  

How's everyone else getting on? Hope everyones staying sane. 

AFM, I'm starting to get cabin fever. Haven't been out of the house properly since Monday which was just for EC, then again for ET. Aaaaah its driving me mad. I've been getting pains in both my sides, sometimes its like really bad AF cramp. But that could be just from the mild OHSS they said I had. Fingers crossed it is, as I've convinced myself its AF on its way although I know thats impossible with the perseries. Aaaah this is such a head f**k (sorry for swearing   )

xx


----------



## daisy79 (Jan 9, 2011)

Good luck Samba, Crackles and Luna - sounds postive so far...I don't think I'll have the nerve to do an early test but I hope yours are positives!  I'm feeling mega bloated today, had some light but constant pains (quite dull) lower right abdomen but not sure if it's the progresterone.  Not feeling overly positive at the moment but I guess that's just because you think you should sense or feel something?! It's not really that long and work is mega busy so hopefully it will fly in... 6 more sleeps.... 
Good luck to those testing earlier in the week


----------



## minniemort (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello Ladies,

Sorry for going AWOL over last few days.

Congrats Luna, Samsa & Crackles...sending you all lots of   &   for those lines to get  darker in next couple of days 

Samrose & Daisy I know what you mean about waiting for OTD, I daren't test incase its BFN at min I have some hope! but its so hard I'm driving myself   trying to hold off. I've still been getting AF  like cramping on & off all week but today I feel quite sickly and keep having hot flushes so feeling a bit more positive (or trying to)

Hope everyone is feeling well today 

Lots of   &   to us all for   xxx


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

congrats congrats congrats!!!!!!!!

see this feed is a positive one, i'm so pleased for you all. 

afm - twinges are back but only after i carried all the shopping in, i'm trying hard not to freak as i carry my daughter around and shes a lump. 
still not planning to test early, i will wait, only 5 days left, i've done the worst bit now so its all down hill from here i guess. 
i'm finding myself talking to my tummy begging it to be nice and cosy in there and not to leave......think i'm going mad!!!


----------



## samsa (Aug 20, 2010)

hi girls,

crackles - congrats to you too. Hope there will be lots more bfps on this thread.

I started spotting this afternoon    Light brown and only when i wipe. I am    its implantation.

xxxx


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm praying for you too Samsa, fingers crossed.  Try to keep  

x


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG  – Congrats to Luna, Crackles and Samsa  with your  BFP– lets hope those faint lines get darker and darker -Keeping my fingers crossed Samsa that your spotting is just that – just spotting. Bit of a long story but my sister had what she thought were two periods before she actually realised she was pregnant, so dont despair xxx

If ovitrelle stays in your system for 14 days then I cant test till Tuesday anyway, so even if I could pluck up the courage to do it, i would have to wait till then... Like some of you, I think DP would go mental   & I just want this feeling of maybe... to last a while longer.

I too have am having AF pains like Podge & Samrose – ovaries are really hurting – hope AF is not on its way.  I also carried the shopping in, so Im using the same excuse as Samrose!!!   

Im supposed to be going to a friends house for dinner tomorrow and I have no clue what I am going to wear.  Everyone will be looking for signs of a pregnancy – just because they expect it (not cause I have said anything!) they wont need to look to hard, my belly is still swollen, I look like I am four months preggers!- AAAAAnnnd Im spotty!!! 

Lets hope this is the 2011 lucky thread for all of us – would be great to get a full house – Samrose, you get to shout bingo!!


   to  all


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

Jasmine  that would be a BFP my lovely  

Samsa   all will be good 

Headache still here   feel awfully crap with it to be honest, but hey hormones do drive my head mental!!

All the ladies taht are not early testing am wishing you all the   I possibly can for test day, you are all so strong.

And to every one else


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

OMG- thanks Crackles- I really am going Crackers!! 

Tried to put an ink cartridge in the printer earlier - it didn't fit, I went barging back to the shop to say you  gave me the wrong one, only to realise I was putting a colour cartridge in the B&W slot.... felt soooooo stupid in the shop when the chap figured out what I was doing wrong !! (Ive changed it hundreds of times before!)   

Wish the BFP would hurry up and come along, at least then I can point to my belly and blame the pregnancy hormones!   
My abdomen area is on fire - but the rest of me is fine - anyone else concur??

Jx


----------



## hatgirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Wow, this is getting really exciting! Congrats to all the fine liners - hope I join you soon. Think I might test in the morning - not sure I've got the nerve. Had a bit of spotting this morning, like Samsa, and I should be testing on 26th too. I'm just sitting dreading AF, but haven't had any back pains, which is usually a good sign it's on it's way. Surely it's a bit late for it to be implantation, isn't it? I hope it is though. Just don't know how I feel - up one minute, down the next - this is aweful, isn't it? Good luck everyone - it's so good to know you're all out there. Sleep well.


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Just a quick update, I had some "twinges" earlier which worried me a bit so I did another pee stick which showed a VERY VERY feint line, barely viable which wasn't overly encouraging so DH talked me in to using a Clear Blue Digital and it came up PREGNANT!!!  DH collapsed on the floor with excitement    I'm going to do another in a the morning along with the normal blue line one to confirm.

Please please please let us all have the same results


----------



## IVF2011 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello Ladies,

I'm new to the site, although loving all these post...

Wishing loads of baby dust to us all....

Congrats to all the ladies whom have positive/faint lines BFP ....Yipeeeeeeee so exciting....

I test this wee myself, so nervous...

I have noticed various changes, however unsure if they could be the meds... 

Cramps, dry mouth, sore large boobs really hurt worse than time of month, up down to the loo, lower right side feels weird....

Much Love to you alll............................................Mwahhhhhhhhhhhhhhxxxxx


----------



## samsa (Aug 20, 2010)

hi ladies,

another positive for me today but not officially announcing it until wed on otd! Cant be the trigger anyway as that would be gone by now i think! Spotting seems to have stopped and was so light, i might have even missed it, so hoping all is ok.

Luna - brill news! The faint lines were worrying me too, and it was so great to see pregnant! Have you tested again today?

Jasmine - the bloating is annoying. I am living in leggings at weekend but work is a bit trickier. None of my trousers do up, so i am either wearing skirts, dresses or long tops with the trousers undone!

hatgirl - the blood can apparently take a while to come out of the system, so could be from a few days ago. Also, think of all the prodding and poking we have had! A few girls on my board have had the same, some even in later pregnancy.

Good luck to those testing today, crackles hope youre ok! For anyone worrying about cramps - i have had lots this week, even had them yesterday evening, as well as funny twinges and pinches and backache. Feels just like af which is horrid but apparently common xxx


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

I got another positive and a slightly darker blue line from the pee sticks this morning so it's starting to feel really real.  The trigger meds must be out by now mustn't they?  I've told my Mum and DH's Mum but everyone else (well, just those that know about the IVF) can wait until Wednesday.  I need to go out for more digital tests today!

Hatgirl, how did you get on?

Does anyone know what the next step is?  From what I've read some people carry on with the cyclogest and some people don't.  I'm petrified now that my doc wont give me any and I'll lose it.  I'm on the NHS but happy to pay for anything that will help. I also read a depressing fact that one in three are lost in the first five weeks but I'm not sure when the five weeks starts from as *technically* on Friday we'll be about four weeks pregnant...

Babydust to all


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

Luna and Samsa   
Wooo hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  

Ladies I am so very very very pleased for you. Others you will soon follow suit, I said this was a lucky thread  

I have cheapy tests as hubby will not allow me to go buy a digital one, bahhh humbug , as he says it will only tell us what we know. I will annouce it offically on OTD to my folks and a few close friends that now know, but will wait till my scan 2 weeks later before telling another soul

am so so very happy today and would dance around the room if my head was in anyway stable!! am having an awful headache still, and can hardly move from the bed, well worth it though  

Luna with regards the cyclogest mine runs out on thursday but my clinic recommend taking it for another 3-4wks, which is not the nicest thought but i will do what they say as did last time. Now if I buy from them it works out sooo expensive so last time hubby went to the chemist and after an hr of reading all the names for it he got it from them. Can not remember if i had to get a perscription from the doctor to get it or if you can just get it over teh counter?? sorry brain fried, but will check Monday.



Jasmine , my tummy is also red hot, was worrying it was my laptop heat leaking through the table at one stage!! So am hoping this is all normal


Much love to you all and a billion tons of baby dust today   xx


----------



## v2681 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi, Im due to do my test on 26th Jan. Im very nervous now.  We had one embryo put in at day two and have been hoping for the last two weeks of a positive. I have no definate symptoms which tell me either way.  Congratulations to all the ladies with positive lines.  Im getting very nervous about testing now. Here's hoping theres more positives on the way. S x x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

*Congratulations  to everyone with BFP  *

*question! for the early testers what day have you all tested on im due to test on the 31st so im only on day 7  *


----------



## v2681 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi. Thats a brilliant question. Im due to test wednesday - is it a bad idea to test earlier than wednesday? S x


----------



## Deborah Dora (Jan 31, 2010)

Morning all

Can I be in your gang!  Am due to test on Wednesday. Congratulations to all the positives and faint-liners.  
The "Stealth Paranoia" is kicking in.  May end up testing tomorrow morning, the waiting is killing me.

DDx


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

Welcome to
IVF2011
Deborah Dora
v2681
veng

My offical test date is Wednesday and i first tested on Friday, I am not patient in the least!!!    the test was very faint but has got steadly darker every morning   
They do say testing from day 10, but think it depends what day transfer you had done. mine was a day 3 and I tested early with my first treatment as well which was from day day, that was our miracle DS.
    to you all xx


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi everyone, can I join you all? I'm testing on 27th Jan also,   having to wait 16 days this time following 5th attempt at IUI, I had two big follicles one each side so everything crossed that it works this time! I must admit I find this last bit soooo hard, I thought I had mild period type cramps this am and felt really miserable- but worked it out and its not due yet so relaxing a bit now as nothing happened (am always on time). Please please please let it work this time, good luck everyone


----------



## Podge15 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi girls,

How's everyone doing today? I'm still getting cramppy kind of pains but this time in the other side. It is surely the OHSS, I'm   it is.

Veng, I'm also testing on the 31st. I think this is going to be a loooooooooooooooooooong week for us both.

Such exciting news for all the BFP's, lets hope we all follow suit.    

xxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi podge15
yes it is going to be a long week I'm so tempted to test some time after wedsday but trying to convice myself not to well i don't have tests at home so can't test yet are you planning on testing at home or waiting for bloods at your clinic?


----------



## daisy79 (Jan 9, 2011)

Evening ladies in waiting!!! Hope u and embies are all good.
Your sneaky tests are making me want to try one but I'll
try hiold on. Maybe. Argh!!! I'm feeling positive for us all.

No pains for me today just feel like a balloon!!

Where are the details kept of all the test dates on this thread?
If anyone testing tmw then good luck !!!


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

Congratulations to those tested positive and early..

I'm new here I am due to test Wednesday 26th too  - very nervous now.. part of me wants to test early but I did that last time and got BFN when actually was a BFP which didn't come up until I had the blood test - nervous testing at home.. DH away tomorrow and Tuesday and I have promised not to test early.. hope I can keep it.. 
Hope everyone feeling okay. I haven't really got any pregnant symptoms - not sure I would have this early anyway but you question everything.
Take care everyone.
Luce


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

wow so many new people, welcome welcome. 
the test dates for everyone is on the first post but i think it needs updating now.  congratulations on those BFP tests, I'm still holding out till the blood test on Thursday, only 4 days to go. DH doesn't want to test before either and its just as much his pregnancy as it is mine so no pee sticks for me.

Lucemazza - thats the main reason I'm not gonna test before hand, the heartache you must have gone through only to find it a false alarm. my doc did say try to refrain from testing before hand as it could give incorrect results so I'm gonna stay strong.

had a good day today, hubby took me shopping. still walking around with big swollen belly, but besides that no signs positive or negative. I'm still trying to keep busy and mind off of it. DD has caught a cold and has kindly given it to me so that should keep me bust coughing all night. 

well good luck to all those testing again in the morning and to those waiting until the date -stay strong 

good night and fingers crossed for everyone on this hopefully very lucky thread. xx


----------



## minniemort (Jan 18, 2011)

Hope everyone has had a good   weekend. 
Hello to all the new people on here, there are so many of us now.

Samrose & Daisy - I'm with you on the no pee sticks waiting for blood test on Wed, mainly for DH as he wants to wait. He doesn't want us to get a BFP on HPT for it to be BFN from bloods! Hospital did ask me not to test too! Wednesday is so close now  

Sending lots of   and   to everyone 

Fingers crossed this is a lucky thread for us x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning everyone 

good luck if there is anyone testing today it looks like there is alot testing Wednesday   i hope this week goes by fast for us all


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Morning, anyone else tested today?  I had another positive (one digital and one normal) which is great but I have also had some tiny tiny brown flecks on my panty liner.  Anyone else had this?  It really doesn't look like AF but I can't help but worry.  Sorry if this is TMI!

I've called the nurse and am waiting for a call back.  I'm also going to see if I can book in for a blood test on Wednesday, it's a three hour round trip on the train so it wont be fun feeling like this but I can get a taxi to the station and hobble on to the train!  All this would have been so much easier if my PCT didn't have a contract with a clinic in central London!

 and   to all  xx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

Luna 
congrates    try not to stress too much i had brown around the same time and aslong as its brown its old blood


----------



## minniemort (Jan 18, 2011)

Good Morning,

Fingers crossed for everyone testing for  all round.

Luna - I hope they phone you back soon and get you in for a blood test. It might just be old blood from implantation, try not to worry...easier said than done I know.

I'm not feeling so positive today, got dull cramps in bottom of stomach and some light brown discharge when I wipe, no pink or red but think its just a matter of time   (sorry for TMI) 

Lots of     &  

Lea x


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

minniemort
  
Sending you loads of    

and a    pain is not always bad, my stomach is all over the show and pains all over the place and I ma taking this as good!!!

loads of baby dust to you

Luna72
sounds like old blood, stay positive

Love to you all and    TMI from me but not left the loo all morning!! very bizzare!!!


xxx


----------



## minniemort (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you Crackles your reply has put a   on my face. I'm going to get ready for work now so hopefully that will take my mind off looking for signs in every twinge.

How are you feeling, do you have to go for a blood test on Wed or have you just had to phone clinic with your HPT result and then go for a scan in couple of weeks? I have to have bloods done no matter what happens from now til Wed so we decided not to test at home!
Off to work for me, hope everyone has a   day  

 &   to everyone x


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Crackles, I know how you feel, I think I'm peeing every two hours (although in fairness I'm not good at the best of times).  I'm also continuously thirsty, thank goodness for decaf tea although if I never see another glass of pineapple juice again I wont be upset.

Miniimort please try to stay positive, brown is fine.  Even red doesn't always mean game over, there are plenty of people who bleed and still go on to get a  .  In fact my baby sister (20 now) was an IVF baby and my Mother positively flooded during the 2WW, she was so convinced she wasn't pregnant she went out on a drinking binge!  Fortunately no damage was done!

I've spoken to a nurse and she confirmed what you guys have said that it sounds very much like old blood from the EC so fingers crossed.  I certainly don't feel "periody".  I'm going in for a blood test on Wednesday and Friday to check the HCG levels.  The NHS don't fund the second one but £55 is a small price to pay for peace of mind and I think it can sometimes indicate if it's twins or not from the numbers.  Mind you I have to add £20 in taxi and train fares to that.  

They also told me the good news that my PCT will fund the cyclogest right up to 12 weeks so that's one less worry too not that we'd dream of not paying for it having come this far.  I think West Sussex is a good place to live for IVF!  Just in case any of you don't know, if your clinics won't give you cyclogest for free they should give you a private prescription if you ask for it.  It is much cheaper than buying it from the clinic directly as you can search for the best price on line.

Sorry if I am hogging this thread some what it's just sooooooooooo good to talk!


----------



## Monkers (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi All,

Good luck to all you very brave ladies in waiting. I'm testing 27th Jan too. Havent posted much here, i've not done this before, not sure what i'm doing and also a little shy.  Have felt really well and positive up to now, but had cramps and light bleeding since Saturday. At the moment i am   it will stop, it is just so hard to stay positive and not to cry. Just hearing my fav song kicked me off yesterday. I'm driving myself mad  . Wishing you all lots of luck and   for BFP's.

Monkers x


----------



## Deborah Dora (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi All


Just a quicky as in and out of meetings.  Very naughty this morning and took an early test.....Positive!!!!!!

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

TTFN

DDx


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

YAY DEBORAH!!  This really is turning out to be a good thread to be on.  Congrats my sweet.  Bet you are pleased you tested early.  Are you going in for a blood test on weds?  xx


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

Woo hoo to Deborah Dora


I dont get to do bloods, just a test from the clinic on weds then a scan two weeks later. Its actually a 2 hr journey to get to so glad am not up there weds in fairness , not i just have to keep telling little one to grow , when scan is done willgive a huge sigh of relief and may actually believe its real!!

  to all, and hope you all have very good ews soon Cx


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Crackles if you want a blood test you can ask your GP for one (free and more local!).  I think they'll only do the one though so you can't compare the numbers.  I read somewhere that we might get a free early scan via our GPs too if we're lucky and *forget* to tell them we're having one through our clinics.  It depends on your PCT.  Does anyone know how much private scans are?


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

Luna had a private scan last time at 8 weeks as had a complete breakdown that as i was so sick something was wrong!!!

It cost us £50 and was done at a lovely private place in fareham.xxxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

Deborah Dora


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you? I test on  Sat 29th but as its a sat clinic agreed could get bloods taken on Friday instead.

Congrats  to everyone on their BFP!!!!!!!!! Good luck vibes to those who test on Wed.

I am not doing early test as it drove me more insane last time decided just to keep away from HPT this time.

Minnie - could it have been a browm implantaion bleed ?

On Sunday (which is day 11 as had a 5 days transfer ) I had very light pink and brown discharge and now its all normal today again. On my first and only
postive i had implantaion bleed too. I hope it was this again but not holding out hopes as its just too painful.

thinking of you all

jenny


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

hi Jenny, the more the merrier ! not long to go now.  

i had about 5 scans with my daughter and i had no charge for any of then. i did have to pay for my TX though, but all scans were nhs. its crazy how all clinics are different. 
i also was given enough cycolgest to last till about 15 weeks preg, got that free too. 

good luck to everyone and hope everyone is still feeling positive, not long now xxx


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

are you ok lucemazza


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

is everything ok lucemazza?


----------



## MrsWard (Dec 18, 2010)

Lucemazza - Everything ok?


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Lucemazza, we are here for you if you want to talk


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

ohh you sussed me - stupidly did a test this morning well lunchtime actually - hope and pray its wrong.. BFN..  Told DH before he got on Eurostar wasn't impressed but said you are daft this happened last time so I am just feeling sorry for myself and a little stupid!.

Luce


----------



## hatgirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Lucemazza -

I weakened too & tested yesterday morning, using a digital test, and now wish I hadn't! BFN. However, when I've used them before, when I had IUI's, the BFN came up immediately. This time though it took the full 3 minutes to decide, so I'm hoping that , coupled with the brown smears when wiping on Sat., that there might still be hope. Feeling very down & keep getting AF-like back twinges & feel very sick & hungry alternately - what a horrible mess of symptoms and feelings! I'm definitely not testing again until 26th - just hope AF doesn't arrive first! Do you have symptoms, aches, pains or anything?


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey 

I sent really long post before seems to have disappeared ET - was last Monday so thinking test today wasn't long really. The waiting driving me mad. 

Hat girl - thinking you have good signs - I had brownish bleeding last time and tested negative 5 days early. Also had breast tenderness and period pains. This time I don't know if I have symptoms no bleeding etc just munchies constantly but thats a little bit to do with taking my mind off things - I have metal type taste in my mouth so want to eat all time. slight twinges occasionally but no more than that really not sure if good sign on bad.


----------



## MrsWard (Dec 18, 2010)

Lucemazza - You are silly for testing early - I too had ET last Monday and keep toying with the idea of testing tomorrow - you have now made my mind up - I will resist      !!  Although have been having twinges today and feeling sick.

Fingers crossed - it was just too early for you.


----------



## hatgirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Lucemazza - I'm sure I've read somewhere that a metallic taste is a good sign. Let's hope so. Hope DH rings you soon, to cheer you up. Thanks for the positive view. Fingers crossed for Weds. for us both, and everyone else out there.


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

lucemazza
7 days is far tooo early , do not give up hope!!!!     

I thought i was mad at 9 days, and my line was soooooooo very faint!! ladies keep believing in yourselves and those little embies  and picture them snuggling in.

Hatgirl and all the others keep up the PMA!!!
One of my friends tested negative to every test she done including OTD and didnt get her BFP till 2 days later!!! so there is an inspiring story! although obviously i dont want that to happen to you guys.

Lucky thread here so keep believing  

Also metal is good ;-)


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

thanks Ladies - Mother in law just arrived with cake - feeling better already!.. im still


----------



## Podge15 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi guys,

Just a quick question... if I'm taking the cyclogest will that prevent a period from coming? On my last IVF the day after I got my BFN my period came, I thought this could have been because I stopped taking the perseries the day of BFN.

I hope this ramble makes sense?

xx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

Luce and hatgirl.....  big    its way too early i had ET last tue and i was toying with the idea but know deep down i should wait 

hugs to us all waiting it soo hard  

podge im not sure sorry


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Luzmazza and Hatgirl, from what I've read a metalicy taste in your mouth is a VERY good sign unlike most of the other stuff as it's unlikely to be AF signs so please try to keep positive.  There really is nothing wrong with testing early, it is a personal choice that is yours to make.  You have plenty of time to develop your  .  If, God forbid, it doesn't happen for you this time then at least you'd have a gradual let down not a sudden shock.  I know this really helped me last time.  

Luzmazza, If you test early again, use your urine from your first pee in the morning as it's more concentrated.  Despite all my positive tests I did one in the evening that barely showed anything because my urine isn't concentrated enough.  Even at night I have to time it to make sure I haven't peed for at least five hours.

Remember - There is still plenty of time! 

Podge, my period started when I was still taking the cyclogest last time and carried on for about 4 or 5 days until my test day when I stopped taking them.  I was told to still test as bleeding doesn't always mean you aren't pregnant, particularly if you had two embryos or blasts.

XXXX


----------



## minniemort (Jan 18, 2011)

Good Evening,

Luna - Your Mums story has given me some hope thank you for sharing. Also you mentioned pineapple juice in your post, is there a certain brand/type you have? Hope you're feeling ok.

Jenny - Hello, hope the 2ww isn't driving you too   and it goes quickly for you.  I'm praying it was implantation   and Af stays away until Oct  

DeborahDora - Congrats on your      

Monkers - Hello, sending you some    and  , stay positive I know it doesn't seem like it but 27th isnt too far away now. 

Lucemazza & Hatgirl - Hopefully you just tested way too early and your   are going to show in next few days. Also the metallic taste is a very good sign so   you were just too early.

Good luck to everyone testing in next few days and lots of  ,   &   to all x


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi ladies,
Can I join you?  I had ec on 14th Jan and had 5 day blast transfer on 19th Jan - so am due to test on 28th.

Trying not to think about symptoms.  I am on clexane and steroids so any funny symptoms are probably just from them.

Sort of a 'big' 2ww for me (aren't they all!) as after 8 yrs and about 19 cycles of treatment (clomid/IUI/ICSI) this is definitely my last!  I am hanging up my boots and admitting defeat!

Sincerely wish you all the very best for the remainder of the week and sending huge positive vibes to each and every one.

Lots of hugs and kisses,

Leah


----------



## daisy79 (Jan 9, 2011)

Welcome leah! I test on Friday too and also decided not to test
early although it's tempting...I hope this time everything works out for
you. 

Hatgirl and luce I'm hopefully for you too almost there!!

Good luck to everyone testing tmw, my thoughts are with you all, we all have butterflies
in our tummys ( and hopefully a little more too) ....


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Minnimort, you can use any brand of pineapple juice but it should be "not from concentrate" so you'll find it in the fridge section.  Vile stuff but hey if it works who cares?  Remember NOT to eat any fresh pineapple though, it's said to cause mild uterine contractions.

Welcome Leah, you are testing on my Birthday.  i have the best Birthday present ever!  Sending you extra  .

My pink line was much much stronger today and the digital test has now jumped from 1-2 weeks pregnant to 2-3 weeks pregnant so I feel reassured that things are moving on nicely despite my dark brown spotting/flecks.  I can't wait to get to the clinic tomorrow for the blood test.

Much love to all (and thanks again to everyone for sharing this experience)

XXXXXXX


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

only 2 days to go.......phew!!

have no syptoms what so ever, besides a temp, cough and generally feeling rotten but thats nothing to do with embryo just another horris cold. still it's taking my mind off everything. 

good luck to everyone and congrats to those who have   

 today goes by quickly so i'm a day closer to the blood test.


----------



## minniemort (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks Luna will try it, anything is worth trying vile or not   really glad your test has gone to 2-3 wks and lines are darker. 

Hello & Good luck to everyone testing in next couple days   

TMI coming...Got a few cramps today, still got light brown on paper when I wipe but nothing else still   it's nothing and I get BFP from tomorrows blood test, feeling more positive today thanks to everyones support...so thank you and hope we get lots more   on this lucky thread  

Lots of      &   to all x


----------



## Arya (Aug 27, 2010)

wow!! this thread is really lucky so far!! hope it's a 100% BFP by the end of it

congratulations to all of you BFPs.. sorry I haven't posted much but I am following everyone's progress...

I am at work but I am constantly thinking about my test now.. it's like an elephant in the room I just can't ignore

I've had no symptoms as yet and my OTD is 29th, no bleeding, no cramps.. only side effects from progestrone.. 

I am soooooooooo low and really praying and hoping my embie is happy and snuggled tight inside me..


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Bloomin Heck – I didn’t log on for 24 hours and the threads gone mad!!    

Welcome to all the new additions and a heartfelt congrats to all the BFPs so far... keep sending those good luck vibes to all of us.  

Well as there are so many of us, I have tried to update the list!!  I have counted 22 in total.  Apologies if I have cut some one off in the process of developing my multilayered spreadsheet complete with macros and pivot tables (NOT!)

Let me know there is anything I need to change – Samrose hun, can you past onto the first page!! As Im not testing until Friday (I am trying to control the urge  ), please please let us all know as you get your test results – As someone said either in this thread or another, its funny how when you find out other friends are pregnant its difficult not to get upset, but when its a FF, you want to jump for joy!  For those who have already tested faint positives, I wont update with the result till you confirm on your official test date.

No more news from me, few twinges, achy ovaries and a cold courtesy of DP, but apart from that nothing.... Im trying desperately to stay positive, but Im struggling – Both DPs sister In laws have just had miscarriages recently and he told me last night his mother also had two in the past.... not what you want to hear, when your holding on by your finger nails..... 

All the very best to all testing today tomorrow and the rest of the week, keep the good news coming!

Jan 2011 Testers!	Test Date

1	Minniemort  26.01.11
2	Crackles   	26.01.11
3	Crookers	26.01.11
4	Luna 72	26.01.11 – 28.01.11
5	Samsa 26.01.11
6	V2681 26.01.11
7	Deborah Dora  26.01.11
8	Lucemazza 26.01.11

9	Samrose  27.01.11
10	Faith2011	27.01.11
11	Munchkin35 27.01.11
12	Monkers 27.01.11

13	Jasmine3  28.01.11
14	Daisy79	28.01.11
15	Hatgirl  28.01.11
16	Jenny80 28.01.11 - 29.01.11
17	Leah 28.01.11

18	Arya   	29.01.11

19	Harriet75C	31.01.11
20	Veng 31.01.11

21	MrsWard ??
22	IVF 2011	??


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Sending you all lots of love on the annoying 2ww.

Samrose - Hope you feel better soon

Minniemort - Sending you positive BFP vibes.

Arya - Remember some people have no signs on 2ww and go onto have positive test!

Jasmine3 - sorry to hear your feeling down. Hope you stay positive

Daisy and Leah - welcome. Good luck for Friday thats when I test too.

Hope everyone surviving this difficult time and congrats again to all those BFP!!!!!

Jenny


----------



## Monkers (Jan 13, 2011)

Congratulations to Luna72 and DeborahDora on you BFP'S - so pleased for you both.  

Good luck to all you ladies testing this week. Keep up the   
I'm resisting the urge to test early, its nearly killing me. Still got cramps and bleeding lightly, mostly brown but been more red a few times too then goes back to brown and light again  . It usually like that when i go the loo properly - sorry TMI. Also i have been having pineapple the last couple of days and only just read that you should definately not have it - just the juice. What have i done ? 

Monkers x x


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi everyone,
                  Congrats to all the BPF, what amazing news!!
                  Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow  
                  I'm trying hard not to go mad , with knicker watch sorry TMI! It's hard not to at this stage!! Working the day of test, haven't booked it off as all the other times I have and its been BFN, so I don't want to jinx it - silly I know.
Lots of love + hugs to all


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey all not long now... 

Just wondered sorry if TMI - but is anyone else a little bunged up??. I've been having a little trouble this last week and wondered if progesterone??.. HELP 

Hope nobody  going too mad.. DH still away so its been a long two days but having girly night tonight so should be a nice distraction.

Luce xx


----------



## Monkers (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Lucemazza,

I've been having a little trouble too. I generally have the constitution on an ox and normally take prescribed laxatives daily, but prior to starting tx I wanted to try and use more natural methods (that previously havent worked) and discovered  linseeds and pumpkins seeds (you can buy them in tesco) in either a nice yoghurt or with readybrek worked fine. After ET this didnt work.

This is now my ridiculous daily routine: I pour a small glass of prune juice - yuk its so vile and a small glass of innocent yummy berries smoothie - , i hold my nose tight with one hand and then start gulping down the prune juice not stopping til its gone and then still holding my nose, i drink the smoothie.     I know its soooo ridiculous but its the only thing that works and at least i dont get even a slight taste of the vile prune juice.

Also, when you go the loo, use a small box or childs step up or something to put your feet on as it raises your legs and helps the bowels to open helping you to go more easily. 

Hope this helps - its worth a try    

Monkers x x


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

Monkers thanks I am off to Tesco's.

I do have a little trouble normally but this is so much worse.. I will give anything a go.. I will be ready to pinch the nose really tight when I get back. 
Lucemazza


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

I have been using Actimel but I've just wondered if this is okay or not?  Oh and another gross fact whilst we're sharing - it's given me piles!  I'm also getting horrendous heartburn, at night in particular.  So much so I haven't slept well for days.  Any cures for that?

x


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

Am so glad im not the only one!!!  

Have been using DS step up stool so totally agree lucemazza that that helps, am not good at best of times but last few weeks been a joke, although TMI i know yesterday and today have been the total opposite!! no stomach cramps or pains but its just like a tap , sorry gross i know  just hope everything is alright!!! and all in there is going the way it should.


Havent done a test since the weekend, so that line still best be there tomorrow  
Hope all you ladies are doing ok,   and  

cxx


----------



## Podge15 (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow this thread is really hotting up. I'm loving all the BFP's, I hope this lucky thread continues.    

Lucemazza -  I'm with you on the crazy knicker watch. I'm constantly nipping to the loo to check   Hope you have a fab night with the girlys.

Munchkin35 - I'm also wokring the day of my test. I'm going to go for the blood test first thing then work a half day and make sure I'm at home for calling the clinic at 4 for the results. I'm hoping it'll be a welcome distraction. Will you testing with a pregnancy test in the morning or with a blood test?

Jasmine3 - will you be able to add me to the list please hun? I'm testing on the 31st. Aaaaaaah!!

Ayra - I havent got any symptoms as yet so its kind of freaking me out at the min, but I have heard of people getting their BFP's with no symptoms at all so fingers crossed thats you and I.

xx


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

Podge15 - you are now on the list, hopefully a lucky list. 

oooooooo tomorrow is a big test day for a lot of you, fingers crossed   and   to you all. 

still feeling pants, feels like i've swollen glass.  plus side it's taken mind off the test. 

 s and   to you all

Sam xx


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

I just wanted to log on before tomorrow to wish all of you who are testing tomorrow the very very best of luck.  Fingers crossed for a full house of BFPs for us all.  I'm sure we wont get much sleep between us tonight.

Samrose, I'm so sorry you feel so pants.  Like you say, anything is a distraction right now!


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

good luck everyone for tomorrow    who are testing


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Podge,
              I'm doing a test at home, not working until later that day,  , good luck + finers crossed to all testing tomorrow


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Best of luck to everyone who is testing tomorrow !

podge sorry I zapped u off the list, u were on my spreadsheet (yes I wasn't jokin about making a speadsheet!!) I must have lost u in the cut & paste!!

Re bunged up, I put half a jar of jalapeño Peppers on my pizza & boy did it do the trick (not for the faint hearted!!)

Hugs to all- keep the news coming!!  

J


----------



## minniemort (Jan 18, 2011)

Just wanted to pop in to say good luck to everyone testing tomorrow       

I'll be back to give my result fingers crossed its a BFP...still got light brown discharge when I wipe but none of the usual cramps or pains that come with AF so I really have no idea either way, thought I would 'just know' when I was pg!!!

Hope all you  ladies with  already are taking it easy  

Lots of     &   to all x


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi All,

Just popping on to say best of luck to everyone who is testing tomorrow.  Positive vibes coming your way all day.

On the 'bunged up' subject - it is definitely a symptom of the pessaries.  Prune juice always works for me even if I also have to hold my nose and gulp it down quick when taking it.

To those who have a cold I don't want to give false hope but when I had my BFP I developed a stinking cold and am positive that it was directly linked to the implantation as I now know that I have immune issues.

My only symptoms and I think these are from the steroids are mouth ulcers.  I can't stand to brush my teeth as it is so sore.  Other than that I have nothing except very tired today but again I think that's a reaction to the steroids as they make you buzz about all day and then there has to be a comedown.

I'm due to test on Friday but think I'll wait until Sunday.  I know that the pessaries will keep af away and I have to phone the clinic on Monday to let them know the result.  I don't see the point of being disappointed all over the weekend. I'm going to leave it until as late as I possibly can.  I hate testing. I hate that second when you have to look at it and you know that that one second makes the difference between happiness and devastation.

I'm a right barrel of laughs aren't I!!

Sincerely best wishes to all of you who are testing tomorrow and I look forward to hearing your results tomorrow evening.

Leah


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

Leah, I agree about the cold, i have felt rough since last Friday and then had upset tummy as well. Hubby keeps pointing out that I had this last time as well!! My memory is shot!!

I also have a mouth full of ulcers and my immune system is pretty poop at best of times so take lots of vitamins etc  so I do think it is all connected to what is going on inside.

Wishing all the ladies testing tomorrow loads of   thoughts
those due to take tests in next few days stay strong and keep up the   will do my   for you all and wish you all lots of baby dust  
I am up at 4.30am to do offical test as hubby wants me to do it before he leaves for work at stupid oclock, so am   my line is as dark as can be and then it may sink in.

 to you all xxxxx


----------



## IVF2011 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hiya Ladies,

Well I couldn't wait until the morning it's test day now and we did it, tested and the result is a BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP             Happy Tears...

My plan is to protect my stomach, first time IVF and a BFP...I am living in hope now for the all the other stages...

Good Luck Everyone else testing this morning and all those soon to test.. xxxxx


----------



## samsa (Aug 20, 2010)

ivf2011 - congrats on your official BFP!!!

AFM - otd for me too and i can also announce my official bfp! Digital has moved to 2-3 weeks so really pleased  

Good luck to all the other otd testers !!! xxx


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

Ivf2011 a huge congrats to u, samsa congrats on otd to x    also please to announce a huge line in my test from clinic yipeeee and am now of to sleep more! hope to hear from testin ladies soon and wish u all the luck n babydust possible xxx


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

IVF2010, Samsa and Crackles CONGRATULATIONS to you all!  What a great day. I'm joining you on the OTD    I can't wait to get to the clinic for the blood test.  The digital test said 2-3 weeks pregnant, a First Response had a very dark line and an NHS one had a medium blue line.  OCD? Me?  Yeah probably but how long has it taken to get here?  I'm going to enjoy it for all it's worth.

Positive thoughts for those still to test today or the next few days
xxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

what a great day congrates to 

luna,crackles,samsa,ivf2011, i hope you all  have a healthy 9 mths


----------



## MrsWard (Dec 18, 2010)

Luna, Crackles, Samsa, IVF2011 - Congratulations on your BFP's.  Try and take it easy for the next 9 months. xx


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

Morning ladies Congratulations all round BFP's amazing what a lucky thread we are on.

- AFM - Its OTD today unfortunately I have decided not to do it today . Sadly a close friend of mine discovered at 16 weeks that baby had no heartbeat yesterday she has gone into hospital today and I am looking after her 3yr old - I'm in a bit of shock and just cant deal with testing today.. I'm a wimp I know but ifs its good it doesn't feel right me being happy if its bad then I would feel even more miserable.

Hope everyone ok - lots of love to you all.


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Luna, Crackles, Samsa, IVF2011  - Congrats on BFP!!!!!!!!!!!

Lucemazza - sorry to hear about your friend. I do understand how hard it is for her (see profile) and my heart and thoughts go out to her.

Thinking of you all

jenny


----------



## hatgirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Wooppee!!! I'm a BFP as well. There must be something about this thread to bring so much luck our way. I'm so happy for us all. Many, many congrats. to everyone else that's BFP today, and all the very best to those still to test.

Only slight cloud on the horizon is that I'll now start worrying about the scan in 3 weeks time, but I absolutely WILL put it out of my head and just enjoy this wonderful feeling - I'm going to be a Mummy!!!!! I'm even happy I'm feeling sick!!

Love & Baby Dust to the whole wide world. 

I'M SOOOOOOO HAPPY!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

hatgirl - congrats. hope scan in 3 weeks goes well hun. enjoy the next 9 months!

jennyx


----------



## minniemort (Jan 18, 2011)

Crackles, Luna, Hatgirl, Samsa, IVF2011 CONGRATULTIONS to you all on your  

      

Just back from hospital will get results at 1.30 so hope I join you all with the   too  

 to all x


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

minniemort - fingers crossed for you. cant wait to hear about your BFP!!!!!!!!!!

Jenny


----------



## Monkers (Jan 13, 2011)

Congratulations to Luna72, Hatgirl, Samsa, Crackles, Ivf2011 - What wonderful news to hear you all have your BFP's.    
I'm so happy and pleased for you all. Keep up the good work. Huge congratulations ladies.

Minniemort -   and sending   that you too get your BFP.

Sorry to hear of your friends sad news Lucemazza, understand you waiting. Sending you lots of   and . 

Today is going to be a very long day for me and all the other ladies testing tmrw. I think i have almost stopped bleeding, so that can only be a good sign. I am     all will be ok.  

Monkers x x


----------



## minniemort (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you Jenny & Monkers   I will update as soon as I get home from work, don't finish until 8 though arghhh 

Monkers - I hope your day goes quickly and you too join all the BFP'ers. Glad the bleeding  nearly stopped, sending you    

Lucemazza - So sorry to hear your friends awful news, totally understand you waiting to test.  

Lea x


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Congrats to Luna72, Hatgirl, Samsa, Crackles, Ivf2001      You have lifted my spirits this morning - great news

Fingers crossed for you minnemort - and all the other 2ww who may be tempted to test early  

Luccamazza sorry to hear about your friend - please look after yourself too at this stressful & upsetting time x

I had three nightmares last night each one was about starting AF, so heads a bit messed up - been really short & not very nice with DP in that Pre AF sort of way, or maybe cause its the last time I will see him until Sunday -cant believe he is not going to be there again.... so ladies, whichever way it goes, I may need some     - apologies in advance if I go slightly potty in the next few days  

Keep the good news coming!


Jx


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

wow check out this lucky thread, its putting pressure on me now, not feeling very positive about tomorrow, i'm just praying i'm wrong. 

congratulations to everyone with the big positives today, is't amazing news and i'm really happy for all of you. the feeling of being a mum is the best feeling in the world. i still remember the feeling i had 3 yrs ago when i got the bfp and as so desperate for another tomorrow. 

lucemazza - i'm really sorry for your friend and totally understand why you would want to wait, you must be a very special caring friend. 

Jasmine - I'm also going a little crazy, we make a right pair !! 

 to everyone xx


----------



## Arya (Aug 27, 2010)

wow!!!!!!!!!!! I don't want to jinx this and say anything else....... WOW!!!! 
what a great result!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Am sooooooooooooo happy for you gurls... 

no pressure for us then eh  

Jasmine, Samrose - pls add me to the   list.. not feeling positive and I am already googling how soon I can do FET transfers ... I reallly want this more than anything in the world right now!!! I   this works for each of us..


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Arya

Stay strong! Ive also been tempted to start looking into long protocol (as I did the short one the last two times) and start calculating dates for the next treatment cycle etc, but have had to stop myself on many occasion.

We have to believe that it WILL happen for us too!   

Jx


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I hope you don't mind me jumping in. Congratulations to everyone who has got their BFP and all the best to those testing in the  next few days. This really has been an amazing thread for BFP's. I was on this board earlier in the month and got my BFP on Jan 15th and am now waiting for an early scan! I noticed lots of you talking about being 'bunged up'. I have the same problem and the pessaries definately make it worse. I now take a spoonful of lactulose every morning and it does the trick. You can buy it over the counter and it is safe to use during pregnancy. It was recomended by the midwife and they even prescribe it for babies where necessary. Also, when you feel ready ladies it would be great to see you on the 'due sep/oct' thread on the trimesters board.

SS


----------



## Caffsmum (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi 

Haven't posted here before but been reading all the posts and can't believe all the BFP's on here.

I am due to test on Friday 28th but am waiting till Saturday as am in work 28th and couldn't cope going in if bad news, would be useless if its good!!

I had ET on 16th  felt quite a few cramps/twinges mainly lower right side the following Wednesday & Thursday in particular.

Felt crampy/twingey on and off since but know the drugs can do a lot of that.
I am on progynova, 3 x cyclogest daily & baby aspirin.

On Monday morning I had pinky brown discharge by lunchtime there was a bright pink spot when I went to the loo same on loo paper.( Sorry for TMI)

I panicked thinkin it was onset of heavier bleed came home from work in a flap called clinic.
The nurse said not to worry its just a side effect of drugs sometimes womb lining overdevelops with the hormones and get slight bleed.

It then all but disappeared as fast as it came just occasional brown mark now.

Part of me wants to test early  but I did that last time and it was so depressing think I'll just wait and enjoy a few more days of hope.

Anyway haven't even bought tests yet so a bit academic at moment.

My clinic reckons it has over 70 % success rate with DE but still means plenty fail and have been in that group before so can't get too hopeful.

I have found these boards really helpful just reading other peoples stories so thought it was time to give a bit back.

Good luck to all those still to test xx

Caffsmum


----------



## Monkers (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Caffsmum,

Sending you lots of     and   its just implantation
I have had pains /cramps and light bleeding since Saturday, mostly brown however Monday and yesterday was more red (sorry tmi). It was just just a couple of times, but only when i went the loo. Felt really down yesterday and even started looking at booking a holiday to go in the next few weeks thinking the worst, but today bleeding almost stopped and no pains and i feel fine today and strangely calm and keep    that my little ones are clinging on in there. You've gotta keep believing!! Good look to you and hoping we all get BFP's.

Monkers x x


----------



## IVF2011 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank You Ladies,

It is still sinking in, amazed in shock....First scan will be in 2wks time......Hardly slept so going to have a cat nap and I will be back...xxx

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE.........xxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

lots of congrates to those who have a positive today seems to be so many  

lots of   to the bfn today my heart goes out to all for you i wish you all the best for your next cycles


----------



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi all

I'm also on the 2ww and test on the 2nd Feb. I have already done a test on day 3 which was neg and have convinced myself it is bad news.

I also had 2 transfered at 8 cells. They said they were grade 3? Is that poor? Our treatment is at Centre for life in NEwcastle.

Wishing you all good luck, I think I might keep testing as like you I can't stand the woman to tell me it's bad news.

Good luck to everyone in our position. xxxx


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Just back from the clinic, what a horrible experience.  I got the most miserable nurse imaginable, she didn't even bother to say congratulations or well done.    She couldn't answer hardly any of my questions, she told me I could use any OTC heartburn medication which I KNOW isn't true!  Useless.  She then went on to tell me that I can't have another blood test on Friday despite offering to pay for it because I'm being funded by the NHS.  Other people can pay just £55 for it so why not me?  It make me feel like a second class citizen.

Anyway they are going to ring sometime before 6 with the results and if all is okay I'll get the date for my first scan in three weeks time (is there a thread for people on the three week wait??!).

Oh and just to name and shame I am at the The Bridge Centre (London Bridge).

As per Veng, I have been thinking all day about those of you with a BFN today, I know how you are feeling and you are not alone.


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Welcome J9L!  The good news for you is that you can now test every day because you know the HCG from the trigger injection has left your system.  When you get your first blue (or pink!) line you know it is genuine.    Each clinic grades the embies differently but you are fortunate enough to have two so have a good chance of success.  Best of luck  x


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

just wiped and had a reddy brown fresh looking stain... exactly same time as my last BFN cycle  

I know it must be too late for implantation bleeding....Ive had a shower, changed panty liner etc in the hope that Im seeing things with my migrane....

keep your fingers crossed


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Jasmine - thinking about you hun. sending you lots of positive vibes! Here if you need anything.


----------



## hatgirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Now I've had a few hours to let the BFP sink in, I feel quite ashamed of not having considered the BFN ladies out there. I was just so happy I didn't stop to think, so my apologies to anyone I may have driven mad with my joyful outpourings earlier! I've had 3 x BFN's myself, so I do know how horrible it is. 
Good luck to all


----------



## Caffsmum (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome & good wishes Monkers.

The last few days really are so difficult hope your spotting stays away.

jasmine keeping everything XX'd for you 

Luna if I were you I would ring your clinic and speak to someone else about having second blood test can't see any basis for refusing if you're wanting to fund it yourself sometimes the staff at these clinics can trample all over your feelings with hobnail boots I also read somewhere sometimes your own GP may be prepared to organise one worth asking ??
Congrats on your BFP even a miserable nurse can't take away the high you must be feeling,

I have sent off for my hpt's my clinic makes you do two tests two days apart so mine should be 28th & 30th but were ok for me to do them 29th & 30th.
Clinic advise Clearblue but I prefer First Response so got a 2 pack of each. hopin to see lots of double pink lines and blue X's !!

On my last cycle I had tested 6 days past ET and alternate days thereafter so pretty much knew by this stage it hadn't worked but this time have not really felt tempted to test early (& made sure I didn't buy tests in case I wavered).

I am hoping Monday was implantation bleeding but knowing my luck was just what clinic said - side effects from drugs though didn't have this on last cycle.
Last cycle had show before ET it lasted about 3 days was heavier than this time and only stopped after progynova increased and then started progesterone, this time it stopped of its own accord so hope that's significant.

Back to more mundane things have to go to shops running out of dog food (and milk, bread etc but dog food really important !!)


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hatgirl

Dont apologise for being happy - this is your moment - and we are all enjoying sharing it with you! It fills us all with hope &  

For all the other spotters       (ok so one can get a bit carried away with all these icons!)

On a totally random & irrelavant point, where do you find the other ones that people use like group hugs etc, (so i can feed my icon obsession further!)


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

Jasmine there should be a [more] under the icons there you shall find many more to brighten up your messages. i cant help but try and use them all. 
tomorrow is the big day and i'm bricking it. keep texing dh asking him what he thinks is gonna happen, i'm driving him . 
i've had no spotting but still getting period pain cramps now and then. today i kep having hot flushes and feeling sick, but i do had a cold and blocked sinuses so that could be why. just want to go to bed and wake up and get it over with. if its a bf(not welcome)N then i'll just have to start saving and try and find money to go again 
but until then i must think positive  to all those negative thoughts.


fingers crossed for all those testing tomorrow and congrats again to those whos 2ww is over


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

Congrats to everyone who have BFP, I am sooooo happy 4 u it must be an amazing feeling  
And to us girlie's testing tomorrow good luck lets hope we will be joining them,   
I am soooooo scared about either starting my period or having a BFN tomorrow I'm not sure if I can do the test!!! I think I wont sleep again tonight  and am going !!!
sending out       4 us all xxxx
(P.S I 2 like the icons!!!)


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

munchkin35 - i dont think i will get much sleep either, i'm running to the toilet and checking. i'm getting pains and twinges everywhere but don't know if its period, or because i'm full of cold, or my upset stomach (sorry tmi - not been right since taking cyclogest) or because there is a slight possiblity that i could be pregnant. 
i am really going        !!!

are you doing hpt or having bloods??


please please make us lucky too


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

samrose, me too with the checking, I've got so much nervous energy I don't know what to do with myself!!    !!!
I too am also getting twinges every now and then have been since sunday + different to period pain, one minute I'm convinced that I am pregnant then the next that I'm not agghhhhh driving me more mad, my poor DH!! 
I am doing a home pee test, hate the wait to see what the stick says!
Will think of u 2morrow


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Just spoken to the clinic again who have confirmed my   with the bloods.  Unfortunately I got the unhelpful nurse again but managed to get out of her that the figure is 491.2.  Does anyone know if this is good or bad?  I'm now trying to ring round to find someone to do the second test on Friday as I have a family hx of m/cs and ectopics.

Rollercoaster or what?  I think I'll have a whole head of grey hair at the end of all this.

Thinking of you all, especially the "spotters".

xx


----------



## daisy79 (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow! Congrats to all BFPs . It's such great news and we r all happy for you! 
Thoughts with those who test tmw... I have 2 more sleeps.
Been manic at work and I too am working on day of test so will ask them to call
after 4pm whatever the outcome as either way I will be in bits.


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi all,

Thinking of you all at the moment, huge congrats to all  the  

Those due to test, hang in there!! I had so many odd things going on in my body and yep drove myself and hubby nuts!!!   still doing so now as paronid till i get my scan on feb 11th

Luna, grrr dont unhelpful nurses just take the biscuit!!! go to your GP they will do, mine offered me one today.I had a fantastic nurse on the phone this morning who actually whooped for joy for me, bless her heart and this aftie I popped along to see my doctor (he retired in nov, how did i miss that!!!) and saw a lovely lady doctor for my perscription for my bum bullets    who gave me huge congrats and a cuddle and i have never even met her. 

I have a few people to tell this evening my folks and my 2 close friends, one will be very hard as she had a failed attemp last year, but has been amazingly supportive for me.
Decided to spend the day with DH, as he was too ill for work!!! and keep thinking WOW!!


   for all you ladies tonight whichever stage you are at, and i hope to hear some more BFP very soon xxx


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

I was going to tell my friends that know about the IVF tonight but now I think I should wait until the second lot of bloods to see if the embryo is viable.  I don't know if it's the hormones but I'm actually feeling really down and sick to the stomach (whilst feeing over the moon at the same time of course).  I can't eat although hungry and can't sleep although tired.

I'm waiting for a call back from the GP about the second test, the nurse I spoke to  hadn't even heard of HCG so I seem to have had really bad luck with staff today.

xx


----------



## Monkers (Jan 13, 2011)

Munchkin35 and Samrose,

I'm with you on the nickerwatch, I too have all kinds of pains and have started spotting again. Tmrw cant come soon enough, although i am also dreading it. Well done all you ladies with your BFP's today .     for lots more tmrw.

Sending     for all the ladies testing tmrw. Good luck everybody.

Monkers x


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

Sorry 2 put a downer on all the positive vibes but feeling mega miserable as started getting period type pains


----------



## Monkers (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi munchkin35,

me too but i'm not sure whether they are in my mind. Its so hard because the day is almost here that we have waited so so desperately  to arrive and now its here, I am so frightened now of what it might bring. Stay strong. Sending you lots of     .

Monkers x x


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

Ladies      


I am sprinkling lots of baby dust for you all   

and tossing lots of pom poms   

and will even throw in a few bananas for you    

The  is the most   time in the world, and noone will ever understand it if they have never been through it

 to each and every one of you, your bodies have been through hell with everything and if you can cope with the drugs and the tx then you all deserve a huge  


In the words of my fav rock man "Keep the Faith"

Cx


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

thanku


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Ladies,
Big hugs  to those who have been unsuccessful .  I've had 6 BFNs from IVF and it really is heartbreaking .
Huge congrats  to all of you who got BFPs.  It's amazing to think that dreams really do come true and I am so happy for you all.  Wishing you a very happy 8 months and roll on the Oct ober babes!!
As for me I have very few symptoms  and am really trying not to think about it at all!  Que sera sera!!
Very best wishes to those who are testing tomorrow!
See you then.

Leah


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey all.

Thinking of you all - ladies that have sadly BFN - sending lots of love your way. I hope you are doing okay and will find the courage to continue trying to achieve your dreams and next time be successful.  

Congratulations to those who have BFP - wow - October babies.. great news. 

AFM - well I didn't test I feel okay just tired but think thats the obvious I am not sleeping. Test day was today but decided to wait til Friday - my friend still in hospital so I have my first sleep over with two three year olds could be interesting.

Can I just ask question how many days after embryo transfer did you all test I had transfer day five 17th Jab and test date was 26th - Seems quick. not actually a TWW. 

Goodluck ladies testing tomorrow bubbles sent your way!.. 
Lucemazza


----------



## daisy79 (Jan 9, 2011)

Lucemazza - I had day 5 transfer on the 17th as well as am testing on Fri 28th, they said that was the soonest I should test but I am sure there will be differences. I was treated in Spain.


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

thank you for the good luck for tomorrow, cant get it out of my head. Hubby has been so stressed he's already gone to bed so tomorrow will come quicker, think i might follow soon.


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you Daisy79 - I was thinking mine felt too soon - I took test Monday and came up negative so there is still hope.. 

Goodluck.. Hope its a BFP for everyone testing next few days. x

End is nearly here.


----------



## minniemort (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow 3 more pages since I was here this morning!

Big congrats to everyone who got long awaited    

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow     for lots more  

Sending    to everyone who got BFN  

AFM - AM I OR AREN'T I  
Phoned for results to get told I need to go back Fri for another test as my levels are way lower than they should be, it can't be from drugs as I've had a totally natural cycle not even any progesterone in 2ww. Nurse did say either implanted and not staying or late implantation so not producing enough hormone yet! Please please be the latter    
Had ET on 17th so could it be too early?   I'm in limbo & driving myself   with all this.

Sorry no personals my head is all over at min, will catch up with where everyone is and be back later x

Lots of    &   to all x


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

minniemort - thinking of you. i hope the HCG levels are increasing for you each day hun.

luccemaza - had 5 day HB transfered on 17th at reprofit and advised to test on 29th but am testing early due to clinic not doing blood on Sat but advised that this would be ok.

good luck to everyone testing tom

xx


----------



## Monkers (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for your words of encouragement Crackles.  
Keeping everything crossed for you minniemort  .

Good luck ladies, see you here tmrw.      
  for lots of BFP'S.

Monkers x x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

i know im naughty but i tested last night and this morning was not sure i could see anything so i did a digital too
my test day is monday .


----------



## nikki404 (Sep 20, 2010)

Morning to all, have been following this thread from the beginning but this is my first post!!
Congratulations to with BFP s and thoughts to all those for who it hasn't happened this time.
It has been such a positive helpfull thread I was hoping for perpaps a few words of encouragement!!
My test day is tomorrow (Bloods at Leeds)
After having a fairly uneventful 2ww, I have woken up today ( about 5ish ) feeling absolutely terrible......
Headace, tummy ache, feeling sick and in floods of tears. On a more positive note I did a cheeky test this morning and there was a line!!
but just feel so rubbish don't know what to think.....
Nikki x


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

Hope there is lots of BFP for those testing today.

Minniemort - thinking of you!! I pray that the HCG is increasing for you on friday.

Nikki404 - def a line there. congrats. hope you get confirmation on BFP tomorrow.

thinking of you all in the difficult emotional rollcoaster that is IVf and the 2ww.

jennyxx


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

congrats veng excellent news 4 u!!!!
My test day today      
I am numb
feel like such a failure
not working now, cant face it
having choclate 4 breakfast


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Munchkin35 - Sending you a massive hug. I am so sorry hun. You are not a failure and you just need time to grieve. please remember we are here to support 
you any way we can.


----------



## Monkers (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi All,

So very pleased to announce my BFP . I cant stop crying with happiness. I was so scared waiting for the result and can still hardly believe it.

Munchkin35, I am so sorry for you news    .  

Monkers x x

P.S Got everything crossed for more BFP's.


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Monkers - congrats on your BFP - I am so happy for you enjoy the moment!

jenny80 xx


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Munchkin - so sorry to hear about your BFN   - Just take it easy for the next few days and allow yourself to feel what you need to and to grieve.  It wasnt that long ago that I went through the same thing, and no amount of words can make you feel better.  You have been so exceptionally brave so far - eventually you will come out of this even more determined to make your dream happen.

I had some more stains yesterday evening, but nothing more this morning so dont know what to think - I cried for most of the night yesterday and have woke up with a massive migrane - so what was the point in that?!!!  

I woke up this morning and collected a sample as I thought I might as well test and put my mind at rest, but i couldnt - its still sat in the bathroom!! ... dont know why Im still kidding myself, but Im hoping for a miracle tomorrow   

Minnemort - will keep my fingers crossed for you.....X
Monkers - Congrats honey!!
Veng - thanks for the pics! Just shows how inconclusive the tests can be

Hope all the other BFP's are chillin out & taking it easy whilst waiting for their scans.

good luck to all the others who have yet to test


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

Afternoon all.

Munchkin so sorry to here your news. I'm thinking of you lots. Hope you are getting lots of support from other half and will find the strength to continue to achieve your dream.

Just to let you all know I BFP this morning. It took a long time to come up with the cross enough for me to even shower did the wee - then stuck it on side and forgot about it. DH said you didn't get shampoo on it did you??. ( would shampoo make you BFP?)  anyway feeling a mixture of emotions but long way to go yet.

Love to all - Good luck to anyone testing tomorrow
Luce x


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

congrats lucemazza on your BFP! so happy for you.

hope all those on 2ww wait not going too mad!

jenny


----------



## Monkers (Jan 13, 2011)

Congrats to Veng and Lucemazza, I am so happy for you   

Jasmine3 dont worry about the spotting. I was spotting, in fact it was slightly heavier than just spotting  and had terrible cramps and twice bright orange since Saturday, it only stopped yesterday - i thought that was going to be it. They tell you its normal but it is so hard to keep believing  it and very scarey when you are experiencing all these different things going on with your body. Sending you lots of    .

My BFP this morning was just amazing  - it said 1-2 weeks. I am still a little nervous and feel little niggley twinges  but happy to believe  my little ones were just taking their time to get comfy and get a good grip for the next 9 months.

Sending all you testers tmrw lots of       .
Also sending lots of   for everyone on 2ww.

Hoping for lots more BFP's.

Monkers x x


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

hello everyone so the wait today has been a killer but the nurse has just called to say  .  now the wait until the 18th Feb. 

munchkin35- i'm really sorry, hopefully you will come back fighting. love to you and your family x 

congratulations to all those who were successful and my thoughts are with those unsuccessful.


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

congrats samrose!!!

jenny xx


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Congrats Samrose & Luccamazza - wow wow wow!!  

thanks Monkers for your words of encouragement - after much deliberation I have flushed pee down the loo & will wait for tommorow - I only have one of the cheapy HPT's at home (I spent a small fortune on the best money could buy ovulation kits...!)and after seeing the pics of the varying results I thought it was best to wait

Not long now

 to all

(See what you have started now samrose All these new icons to try out lol!)


----------



## MrsWard (Dec 18, 2010)

Congrats to all those with   !

To those with  ^BFN,    and   .

Thinking of you all.


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

Samrose - congrats to u excellent news 
Thanks to all 4 words of support, 
period not started yet so doing the stupid hanging onto the hope that the pee stick was wrong, even though I know it wont b!


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Ladies

I have tried to collect the info on the scores on the doors so far - I hope you dont mind me updating the list - There are some entries for those who have tested earlier that their official date - I hope you dont mind  me putting down the early results otherwise it would be impossible to keep track  

Let me know if I have made any errors! (samrose could you do the pasting again!)


Jan 2011 Testers!	Test Date	Results

1	Minniemort 26.01.11	?? 
2	Crackles  26.01.11	Positive  
3	Crookers	26.01.11	
4	Luna 72	26.01.11	Positive 
5	Samsa 26.01.11	Positive 
6	V2681 26.01.11	
7	Deborah Dora  26.01.11	
8	Lucemazza 26.01.11	Positive 
9	IVF 2011	26.01.11	Positive 


10	Samrose  27.01.11	Positive 
11	Faith2011	27.01.11	
12	Munchkin35 27.01.11	Negative    
13	Monkers 27.01.11	Positive  

14	Jasmine3  28.01.11	
15	Daisy79	28.01.11	
16	Hatgirl  28.01.11	Positive 
17	Jenny80 28.01.11 - 29.01.11	
18	Leah 28.01.11	
19	Nikki404	28.01.11	

20	Arya  29.01.11	
21	Caffsmum	29.01.11	

22	Harriet75C	31.01.11	
23	Veng 31.01.11	Positive 
24	Podge15	31.01.11	
25	MrsWard	31.01.11

26	J9L	02.02.11


----------



## MrsWard (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi Jasmine3

Please can you update my test to 31.01.2011.

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Mrs Ward 

Done !! All the best


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

OMG!! 

how much action has this site seen today!!!

Veng and Lucemazza Samrose and Monkers, well well ladies, I hope you are looking rather cheshire catish , go girls

munchkin35- I am also so sorry, do not give up the fight, you are far from a failure my darling, mother nature is so cruel at times,love to you and your family x  


All the ladies due to test , do not give up that    for you all xxxxx


----------



## MrsWard (Dec 18, 2010)

Well ladies - I have done a cheeky test as I had some light pink blood today and it was bfp - only whispering for now, and will hopefully update on Monday xx


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

mrs ward - thats great about cheeky test. 

jenny x


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Many many congrats to the new positives! What are your HCG levels? I've got my second HCG test tomorrow and will feel better once that's all done with assuming the levels have risen sufficiently.

I don't think I'd thought that much past the BFP, I didn't realise how stressful this bit is too, knowing you're pregnant but not knowing if your bean [or beans] will last the distance. Then after stressing about tomorrow there's the three week wait for the first scan.... and on it goes!

Maybe I just need a good nights sleep!

xxx


----------



## Monkers (Jan 13, 2011)

Congrats to the ladies today with BFPS its wonderful news.   

And so so sorry for those who havent had good news,    thinking of you.

Have started to get cramps and spotting again and     all is well. Starting to feel miserable again and trying to stay positive.  Thanks to all of you who have given us so much support and encouragement. It is much appreciated.


Monkers x x


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

i don't think it has sunk in, infact i know it hasn't.

Luna, i didn't ask about levels, they told me i was pregnant and that was perfect. she's written me a letter for my doc and written up my perscription and i go back on the 18th for hb scan.

no more stressing for me now, just need to get over this horrid cold so i can breath again, then just enjoy it. 

thinking of those who got bfn  

congratulations to all these bfp, theres loads popping up now. this has been a good tread. Glad i set it up now, it's been an emotional journey.   

to all those still to test


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Congrats Mrs Ward on your cheeky test - hope it all turns into a bright BFP! 

Monkers - will keep everything crossed for you - you have made it this far... hopefully all will be well   

Ive had some more bleeding this evening, albeit its dark brown and patchy - just want tomorrow to come so I know for sure  

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow  

Jx


----------



## daisy79 (Jan 9, 2011)

Munchkin35 - so sorry to hear your news.  There's a lot of support on here. Keep strong  

Congrats to those with BFPs and good luck to those testing tmw like me! I'm not feeling terribly positive today. I was in the supermarket having tried to see if Boots was open for a wee sneaky test....but it wasn;t and then went up and down the same aisle about 3 times pretending to look at vitamins but gazing over at the Clear Blue....I managed to walk away with just my dinner


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Munchkin so sorry to hear your news.  Hugs to you and your dh.

Congrats to all the BFPs!! A very healthy and happy 8 months!

As for me , I know i said I wouldn't but I did a very cheeky test today and got a  faint BFP.  It was a cheapy Boots one but the instructions were clear that even a faint line was a positive!  Not getting my hopes up too much - will test again in the morning. Haven't even told dh yet - don't see the point until it's stronger.

Hugs and kisses to you all and thanks so much for your support.

Leah


----------



## minniemort (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow so many   congrats Samrose, Monkers, Veng, Lucemazza so happy for all of you  

Munchkin - Thinking of you & sending you  

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow, hope you get your    

Thank you to everyone for your   thoughts & well wishes to me.  
It's game over for me this month as AF started earlier, really heavy & painful   still have to go for blood test tomorrow to confirm HCG levels are at 0. Feeling really low   

Lots of      &   to all x


----------



## hatgirl (Jan 7, 2011)

This thread is so busy - I don't look for a day & it's 3 or 4 more pages long!

Many congrats. to all the new BFP's. Isn't it great!

Thinking of the BFN's - so sorry to hear the sad news. Hope you soon feel strong enough to try again - it will happen for you.

I too have had more brown smearing & was getting a bit panicked, but when I phoned the clinic to tell them about BFP the nurse said it's VERY common at this stage, especially on the pessaries, & not to worry. Booked in for a scan on Feb.22nd - can't wait!

Good luck to those still to test.


----------



## Caffsmum (Dec 26, 2010)

Minniemort so sorry nothing prepares you for this I know how crushed you must be feeling and Munchkin too.
I don't know why life has to be so cruel.

Look after yourselves xx

To all the BFP's many congratulations - enjoy x


----------



## Monkers (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry for your sad news for you Minniemort,     and all the BFN's.

I'm sending lots and lots of     and     for all the ladies testing tomorrow.
Wishing you all BFP's. Good luck everyone.

Monkers x x


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

Minniemort, sending u big   , and lots of love I know how u feel, life is so unfair.
I'm here if u want to have a moan, cry or both, take care


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi 

I went and got blood taken and get results after 4pm. I am at work but cant focus. feel so scared in so many ways I dont want to know the outcome which is ironic. It may be all over for me not feeling positive at moment. if its a negative i am determined not to let ivf destroy me I will bet this - i have been looking at checking out dates that i can go back in April if reprofit has spaces. 

hope those testing today are coping ok.

Minniemort - sending you a massive hug. I know how hard it is hun. rem we will help you anyway we can!

love 

jenny


----------



## minniemort (Jan 18, 2011)

Munchkin - Thank you so much, life is unfair, I feel like such a failure, it's like my body doesn't know how to do what it's designed to do   This is the 2nd time I've had low HCG on 1st test then nothing by 2nd. I just    for us both that next time will be our time. We will go on and get our  's. I'm here for you too if you need to talk, I find it helps sometimes  

Jenny - Sending you lots of    &    for a   at 4 pm. I'm going to pick myself up from this and put everything into my next cycle. Got a follow up next Thurs  

Good Luck to everyone testing in next couple days   x


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello All

Ive just come back from the hospital and unfortunately its a  

Totally gutted and not sure how to make sense of it all    

Keeping everything crossed for those who are yet to test   

Jx


----------



## MrsWard (Dec 18, 2010)

Jasmine3 - So sorry that it was a BFN - keep the PMA and hopefully after your body has had a rest you can think about trying again.

Thinking of you
Sarah xx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

Jasmine3    its so upsetting   to all the ladys who needs a hug


----------



## Podge15 (Jan 18, 2011)

Jasmine, I'm so sorry hunni. It is so hard, their is no easy way to make sense of it. Take some time out to get yourself in the right frame of mind for next time, it will happen - your determination will make it happen.  

Minniemort & Munchkin huge hugs to you both, it is an awful feeling. Hope your getting lots of hugs from your DH's.   

Congrats to those with BFP's. 

AFM, were testing on Monday and I dont feel very positive at all. I've been getting quite alot of cramp type pains in my lower stomach this week, it doesnt look good. But nothing I can do now, just have to wait for D-day.

Good luck to you all, thinking of you. xxx


----------



## MrsWard (Dec 18, 2010)

Podge - I like you am experiencing cramps and twinges and got my BFP this morning (tested early as had light bleed yesterday), apparently cramps and twinges are normal as it is the uterus stretching - don't give up, keep   and I   that you will get your BFP.


----------



## Podge15 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks MrsWard, I think I'm trying to convince myself it hasnt worked - I think I'll cope better with the bad news that way. But would soooo love to be proven wrong  .

Huge congrats on you BFP, bet it hasnt quite sunk in yet has it.  

xx


----------



## daisy79 (Jan 9, 2011)

Typing from phone so sorry it's short but I got a Positive result!
So shocked ......will catch up properly later xxx hugs to everyone on
this thread x


----------



## nikki404 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi just a quick one,

Just got results and its a BFP.... carnt belive it ??

Thoughts to all who have not this time.

Nikki x


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

BIG BIG BIG hugs to all those who've had a BFN, my heart goes out to you.

I'm in tears myself but in a good way, I've just had my second blood test results and my BCG has risen to 1151 so my little bean has a very good chance of survival.  Phew.  This is the first time I've really felt like a HUGE glass of wine for ages but of course I wont.  Even though it's my Birthday.  I've had the best present ever!


xx


----------



## Podge15 (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow thats fab news Luna, Daisy and Nikki. This thread has been so lucky for so many people. 

What a fab birthday present Luna, have a lovely evening. Sober but for the best reason.  

xx


----------



## MrsWard (Dec 18, 2010)

Luna - that is fantastic - have a lovely birthday weekend and enjoy the pregnancy!


----------



## Arya (Aug 27, 2010)

Happy birthday Luna.. .

My heartful hugs to BFN      

I got my own BFP this morning... still walking around in a daze and keep checking pee sticks from this morning to see if I imagined it... I've seen the 2nd line for the first time in 9yrs!!!


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

wow, what an eventful thread.

Jasmine, minniemort and Monkers, hope you guys are OK, your time will come, stay positive.  

MrsWard, Nikki404, Hatgirl, Daisy, Arya and anyone I've forgotten - congratulations   

afm - not had best start to finding out i am pregnant, got stomach bug and have lived sat on the toilet for last 24 hours, been violated by a doctor and given some disgusting stuff to drink. (sorry tmi) in so much pain but nurse was lovely on phone, she said normally these things go away on there own but as you are having a very precious baby i think we  should check you over, if i knew what the doc was gonna do i would have said don't worry. just had tiny bowl of chicken soup first thing since yesterday so praying it goes down OK. the good thing is that the nurse says the baby wont even be affected just the mum - phew!! 
i feel so rotten i almost forget I'm pregnant, hubby says wow you must actually be sick. 

sorry to go on, just feel so drained and poo and no one knows I'm pregnant so cant understand why i just don't take an imodion tab and be done with it.

hope everyone else is well.

Happy Birthday to Luna, best present hey.

good luck to all those still to test x


----------



## daisy79 (Jan 9, 2011)

Nikki, Luna, Ayra, Mrs Ward congrats!! 

thoughts with those who were  

Podge15 - fingers crossed for you  

Samrose - thanks for starting this thread, it's getting a lotta views! I hope you feel better over the weekend - a little TLC and chicken noodle soup and you'll be good.

Keep well ladies, speak soon. I've just ordered some food in as I cannot be bothered cooking! We're both in shock I think..


----------



## lillyputt (Jun 7, 2010)

had BFN today 6 days post ET. decided to do test as I have woken up through the night with period pains last night and the night before.  Devastated once again and think I am still in shock.


----------



## MrsWard (Dec 18, 2010)

Lillyputt - sorry to hear you got a BFN, but 6 days is still too early to test - when is your OTD.  I have had period type cramps and it is probably just embryo bedding in.

Take care
Sarah
xx


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

Ladies

My heart also goes out to those with BFN, hugs and love to you all nad do not give up  

All those   woo hoo to you , no doubt you are all not believing just yet the same as me  

Samrose  I feel for you hun, have had the same for most of the week, and was so worried about the baby, but my doc said all is fine, my insides are most defo not!!! Very difficult not being able to tell anyone



 xxx


----------



## mrs macca (Jan 6, 2011)

lillyputt,
you only had your transfer 6 days ago i had my embie put back in on 23 jan and am not testing till 8th feb because i had a 2 day 4 cell embie, what day embies did you have? 

mrs macca xxx


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi  ladies,

just wanted to let you know that i got BFP - hcg 571.

congrats to everyone with BFP and hugs to those with BFN.

thinking of you all

jenny xx


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello ladies. It's been a while.
Well I've been in hospital with OHSS. Still in hospital and typing on my phone so can't so personals. Sorry. Really miserable but on the plus side I got my BFP. I can't believe it and feel totally in shock. My HCG level wasn't as high today as the doctor would want but fingers crossed it gets better.

So much good news on this tread-congrats to all the October mummies to be.

Prayers to all those who did not receive the news they hoped for.  Keep your heads up.

Faith 2011x


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey ladies many congrats to all the BFP today..

Samrose hope your okay hun - I have too been glued to the toilet today - really feeling rough managed to swallow half a slice of bread an hour ago but thats it. My dr's said to let it pass naturally better hurry up ive gone from one extreme to the other sorry TMI... 

Ladies who very sadly have BFN - big hugs to you all.. Easy to say but dont give up hope dreams do come true eventually.

Sorry short one but wanted to say hi to all.

Luce


----------



## minniemort (Jan 18, 2011)

I cannot believe how lucky this thread is  

Big congrats to Jenny, Mrs Ward, Daisy, Nikki, Arya on your  

Happy Birthday Luna, so happy for you that your levels are so good  

Jasmine - I'm thinking of you   it really is awful I know how you feel  

Monkers - How are you doing today?  

Lillyput - It was only 6 days ago so hope you get your BFP in next few days  

Hello to everyone else - sorry if I missed anyone.

AFM - I have to go back for yet another blood test (3rd) as my HCG levels are exactly same as Wed   they don't know whats happening they aren't going down even though I'm bleeding but on other hand they haven't doubled over last 48 hrs. Nurse said to go back Thurs and they should be 0 by then! argghh I'm going   not knowing whats going on. I don't feel like I can move on until I have a conclusion either way. Has anyone else had anything like this?

Lots of   &   to all x


----------



## Caffsmum (Dec 26, 2010)

Hello ladies
So many more BFP's today congratulations to you all.

So sorry for those who did not

Today was my OTD from clinic but cos at work and DP going out tonite decided to leave until tomorrow.
Well DP struck down with man flu & stayed in so I tested this evening  and got my   what a feeling   don't know whether to laugh or cry so doing both often at the same time!!

I have to test again Sunday but nurse said rare to see it change and though the line's not as dark as test line it appeared almost immediately and it was very weak wee as had collected it at 2am !!
Am testing again tomorrow morning hopefully with some stronger stuff !!

I am going to enjoy this weekend then keep myself grounded until the scan as last time we had BFP it all ended there though PMA this little one is here for keeps.

Thanks to you all for making a tough time more bearable

xx


----------



## minniemort (Jan 18, 2011)

Congrats Caffsmum on your   so happy for you and everyone else who got their  

Enjoy your weekend sending you lots of     for a happy & healthy 8 mths


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Hope everyone is having good weekend.

Lillyputt - Keep the faith for a BFP, 6 days after ET is too early too test hun.

Samrose -  Hope you feel better

Podge15 - Thinking of you

Lucemazza - hope you feeling better now.

Luna - hope you had nice birthday!!!

Minnimort - I pray your HCG raised hun, sending bigs hugs. Here if you want to chat!

Caffsmum - congrats on BFP

Daisy79 - congrats on BFP

Nikki404 - congrats of BFP

Arya - congrats on BFP

Big hugs to those with a BFN.

Have a good weekend

jenny xx


----------



## Monkers (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi All,

Congrats Mrs Ward, Jenny80 and Faith2011, Veng, Ayra and anyone else i've forgot to mention with all the BFP's so happy for you all.   
Jamine3 and daisy79, so sorry  to hear your news    .

Hope you're ok minniemort rand muchkin35, I rang hospital yesterday as had bad cramps and still got spotting, they said its normal, could be uterus preparing itself and said to wait for 3 week scan and to make sure i rest. Felt a bit more calm but then last night got real sharp pain on right when i moved a couple of small plates. Still aching now although not as much but so worried. I wouldnt mind but i am resting and havent attempted to lift anything even slightly heavy!! I would probably feel happier if i knew my levels were increasing but there hasnt even been an offer of a blood test. May go docs on Monday and ask?  
I
Luna 72 - happy birthday for yesterday, i hope you got spoilt rotten.

Samrose - hope you feel better real soon - you poor thing.

Monkers x x


----------



## minniemort (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you Jenny & Monkers, I'm trying to get my head around it all! Hopefully consultant will be able to shed some light on whats happening with the HCG levels Thurs  

Monkers - Hope the cramps & pains ease off for you. I would def ask for a blood test and get HCG level, that will put your mind at ease. 

Hope everyone else is having a good wknd, hopefully it won't go too quickly  

Lea x


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Ladies

thanks for all your words of comfort - Its been a difficult 24 hours, I was expecting today to be the first day of the next chapter of my life so feel v sad. Thankfully DP has agreed to try one more time - the final roll of the dice... so keep your fingers crossed.

A heartfelt    to all of the new BFN's & big   hugs to those in the BFN club - we have to stay strong & focussed.

To all the BFNs keep us updated , its lovely to hear how your all getting on


----------



## hatgirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Just thought I'd check in with you all again - I find I think of you throughout the day, and wonder how you are all getting on. Good luck to those making the decision to go for it again - it must be your turn soon.
I'm finding FF very helpful and reassuring. Whatever I'm currently worrying about, someone else has always been there and offers words of wisdom - so thank you all.
My worry at the moment is slight bleeding. I said yesterday that the nurse at the clinic said not to worry, but I can't help but worry. I'm trotting to the loo to check all the time, and feel leaky in between. I think it's mostly in my head, but do have some bleeding each day, albeit mostly brownish and not very much. I've been to the cinema at Bluewater today and felt the need to wear some protection, just in case - I'm getting paranoid I think! The film was excellent, by the way - The King's Speech - it made me cry, and vow never to make my own child feel so bad about themselves as poor Bertie felt. I couldn't resist going in to Mothercare - well it is just opposite the cinema entrance!!!! - and they did have a "further sale reductions" notice in the window!!! I bought a pair of lovely loose trousers - mine feel like they're cutting me in half at the moment - and two Humphreys Corner baby outfits, one for a boy and one for a girl - they're so sweet! I'm telling myself they're for my sister, but I'm hoping they will be for my baby really. Is anyone else as potty as me - after all I only got the BFP on Wednesday!
Thinking of you all - have a good weekend.


----------



## daisy79 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hatgirl - I'm with you! I went shopping today and buying friends baby clothes and got quite distracted....I then came home and watched catch up of One Born Every Minute. Why'd I do that? Balling my eyes out....

Hope everyone is doing well today. I'm exhausted and slept really well last night for the first time in weeks.


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi All,

So sorry to hear about the BFNs.  Never give up hope and take care to look after yourselves and your dhs/dps.

Congrats to the BFPs.  Enjoy every moment.

Love,

Leah


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hatgirl you are not alone, myself and DH went in to Mothercare today too!  I was mostly looking for some Maternity jeans as I am living in one pair of jogging bottoms and one pair of folded down leggings as I am still so swollen.  Does anyone one know if the swelling will go down?  I had a grin on from one side of my face to the other, it was wonderful wondering down the isles and dreaming of things to come.  Even DH couldn't resist a peek at the itsy bitsy outfits although he was horrified at the prices of the prams.  

If you are still worried about the bleeding then ask for some HCG blood tests, you'll need two 48 hours apart (they cost £41 each in Sussex).  The numbers themselves aren't too important but they should be close to doubling, it's the only way of checking if your little bean is okay.  That said if the bleeding is brown then I'm sure it's fine and nothing to worry about but if you are anything like me you will be worrying anyway!

DH is already asking if we can get a scan before our one booked on the 18th Feb (not sure if it's just to save up in case we need two of everything!).  Does anyone know if they can tell if it's twins before the 7 wk scan?


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi All.

Many congrats to everyone who tested yesterday with BFP - caffsmum Nikki404 Arya Jenny80 Mrs Ward and anyone else I have missed.

anyone with BFN's hope you are getting on okay and getting lots of hugs from your DP/Dh's

I am currently getting nervous - got brownish reddish bleeding started last night and got worse today. Having to wear protection. Spoke to clinic now on three cyclogest a day. They don't offer HCG testing so asked to have one and pay for it - more money but hey - don't want to wait until the 17th for scan in case all is not well.

Anyway thanks for all your support - DH said I spend more time talking to you lot than I do him - but then you understand and I dont have to explain what everything means to you.. 

Enjoy your weekends.
Lucemazza


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

HI to all 

Thinking of you all lots today , all the BFN its good to hear your going again,     for you all.

Everyone else that I have not said to congrats to "CONGRATS" 


Luna72 regarding scan we have ours at 6wks and 2 days as my clinic say anything before that they may not see the heartbeat and dont want to freak you out!! like I won't be freaked out when I go at 6wks   


Hatgirl Luna and Daisy, With you on the baby stuff, am looking although pretending not to be,   and have seen the cutest moses basket. Hubby did agree it was sweet and then he said "So names........" am glad he is not thinking I'm nuts and is most defo in the club. Also have purchased some new trousers as mine are beyond a joke and my leggings have all split    obviously I ate a lot whilst on the TX.

ATM  I'm thankfully fingers crossed over the bug and feel pretty good!! so am making the most of it and doing loads as if I end up like my last pregnancy it will be a long 9 mths (sick every day even up till day DS waas born)

Hugs to you all and  

xx


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

Luna, they do the scan at 7 weeks because that is when you can see the heartbeat, you cant make anything out except the little flutter on the screen or maybe 2 little flutters. 

my scan is on the 17th. i remember my last one so well. all in all i think i ended up having about 5 scans as i bleed at 9 weeks and 10 weeks but the baby was happy and fine each time they checked. 
i must admit i was so paranoid last time i didn't buy anything or let anyone give me anything until i was 30 weeks pregnant, i was only just prepaired in time as my DD was 4 weeks early and i hadn't even started my maternity leave then. 
you can pay for some lovely 3d scans when it/they are a little bigger but you do tend to find out the sex and they leave nothing to hide.

i bet you are so over the moon, just enjoy every minute of it.  

Lucemazza - hope you are OK? 

Daisy - i also slept well, 12 hours straight through 

crackle - glad you are feeling better, i had morning sickness (who ever named it that needs to be shot, more like all day sickness) unitl 14 weeks and then it was just heartburn and weeing every 30 mins day and night.  

afm - survived the say on 2 bowls or boiled rice and lots of fluids, think bug is finally moving on, starting to realise I'm pregnant. 
my ( . )( . )'s are killind and i have big ugly veins popping up. my DH said I'm gonna look a wreck after this birth and he's gonna have to get himself a fancy lady. good job he's a funny guy otherwise i would take offence.  

hope everyone else is well


----------



## Podge15 (Jan 18, 2011)

Morning grils,

I love coming on this thread, theres always so much activity. I enjoy reading what you've all been up to. As for the baby shopping, I havent event tested yet and am dreaming about what I'd buy.   Thats going to be a big fall if its a BFN  

Are many of you continuing with the perseries after your BFP's?? My clinic only give you enough to last up to test date. I have two left over from last cycle, so if its a BFP I'd use them but just wondering if it'd be possible for me to get another prescription for more if it is a BFP How long should you continue with them for?

Not long to go till testing, this time on my last cycle I'd already tested but DH isnt having any of it so guess I'll just have to wait till after 4pm tomorrow to find out. Aaaaaaah its going to be a long day, I'll be going crazy  

xx


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

hey Podge15, 
good luck tomorrow, I'm still taking cyclogest i run out Tuesday but the clinic have more for me to pick up tomorrow.  i think i have to take them until 16weeks pregnant, although last time think i stopped around 14-15wks. oh the joys of assisted pregnancy hey.
what time are you having your blood test, they rang me 2 hours after i had the blood drawn, so the wait wasn't to bad. i really hope you get a bfp.     and    for you xxxx


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

Morning all.

I am on cyclogest still I got BFP - but clinic ask you to take it until 12 weeks and now cause of bleeding they have asked me to do three a day I had to buy some more last week £45 for 45 so hoping they are doing something to make my embryo's hang on in there.   

I had six week scan last time and got heart beat and a picture which was two blobs and maybe you could make out an arm.

Anyway this time its the 17th hopefully. The bleeding is worse today all red no brown (sorry if TMI  so I am not thinking much past tomorrow).

feeling a bit confused and miserable.
Lucemaza


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

lucemazza - sending you big hugs. please rem people do bleed during pregnancy, i know its so scary hun but we are are thinking of you and sending postive vibes!

hope everyone has had good weekend.

love 

jenny xx


----------



## Caffsmum (Dec 26, 2010)

Morning ladies,

Hope you are all ok I had to test again today as clinicview todays result as conclusive.

Of course I tested yesterday as well just to reassure myself it was still there.

Anyway got nice strongpositive today on Clearblue so I will be told tomorrow when my scan will be.

I thought I would sleep for England once I got BFP but already worried about the scan and finding it difficult to sleep.
I am not complaining I feel so privileged and blessed to have reached this stage.

Lucemazza you must be very worried but I think plenty of women have bleeds in early pregnanacy in fact some think they're having periods and don't know they're pregnant for months - my mother was one !
So you're probably fine but I hope you get some much needed reassurance soon .


IGood luck to all those testing today & next few days xx


----------



## Monkers (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is ok. Yesterday afternoon whilst watching Bridget Jones (i just love them films and can watch them over and over) I went on to the boards in: Baby Dust / Bun in the oven /pregnancy general chit chat and then i;m not sure where to after that so here's the link if you copy it into your browser: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=248533.0

There is 41 pages but believe me , it is full of information that you will all find really interesting and might put your minds at rest with regards to the bleeding and pains etc. Happy reading.

Monkers x x
P.S. I'm getting myself ready to have a good old whinge tonight: P.S. I love you is on CHannel 4 at 9pm tonight. i've only read the book and that was really good.


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi there 
Just to say regarding pessaries mine ran out two days after test so went to see my doctor and she gave me another 6 wks and said to go back in when i need some more. I did say thank you muchly and went to pharmacy expecting to pay but they said I didnt need to,I ask why and she said as your preganant its free!!! I felt a right muppet!!!

Hugs to you all 
Cx


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

hey all just got back from A+E the  clinic said to go there - blood levels are 274HCG? is that good still bleeding cervix is closed though they think maybe eptopic though I have no realy pains.

Anyway just wanted to say hi. After 4 hours im in need of a cup of tea and a few biscuits

Luce x


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

Monkers, I also have read the book and am excited about the film tonight but i have heard that it's so not like the book, typical Americans have altered it to suit them, hope its still good though. just thought id pre-warn you. I'll be sat watching it pointing all the flaws and DH will go bonkers, firstly coz I'm making him watch a chick flick and secondly because I'm telling him "thats wrong" " that didn't happen" 

lucemazza - hope you are ok - 4hour wait must have dragged, enjoy your cuppa  

hope everyone is OK, and enjoyed there weekend, I've started to eat again now, but unfortunately morning sickness has kicked in. total reply from last time 4wks - 13wks sick everyday all day.
anyone else suffering? i can reccomend the anti sickness wrist bands, they worked really well before, you can get them from your chemist but make sure they are fabric ones with bead not mental ones.


----------



## Monkers (Jan 13, 2011)

Lucemazza you poor thing, thinking of you    and     for you. Go and have a rest you must be worn out with the stress. Keeping everything crossed that it will still all be ok.   

Crackles i wouldnt have thought on about the free prescriptions either  

Samrose glad to hear your're on the mend and looking forward to tonight. I too will be saying 'OMG thats not right'.  

Monkers x x


----------



## Podge15 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the replies regarding pessaries, Crackles thats fab news about your doc. Hopefully if I get a BFP mine will do the same, I didnt realise you got free prescriptions whilst pregnant. 

Sorry if TMI - but went to toilet before and had two very faint bits of brownish blood and a little when I whipped. Theirs been no more since, but that hasn't stopped me being hysterical for the last hour. Really don't think it has worked now, and managed to convince DH it hasn't either so were both feeling a bit manic at the min. Think they'll be able to knock me down with a feather tomorrow if it is a BFP. 20% of me is still clinging on to the hope it has worked, but who bloody knows. I'm sick of waiting now. Going for blood test at 8am and wont find out till 4ish. 

Lucemazza, I hope everythings ok with you hun. Fingers crossed your little bean(s) are nicely snuggled where there supposed to be. 

xxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

test day for me today at clinic 
i did another test this morning tho 









 to everyone who needs one and  for those who are testing shortly


----------



## MrsWard (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello all, well I can officially confirm that today I got  , I did a clearblue digital which stated 2 - 3 weeks and a FR which came up pretty much straight away.

Here's to a healthy 8 months, and panic free!


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Mrs Ward - Congrats!!!

veng - Congrats!!!

Podge15 - How you feeling ?

Samrose - Hope you feeling better. morning sickness is awful hun.

Luce - thinking of you. HCG level sounds good.

Hope everyone is doing ok!

jenny xx


----------



## Podge15 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi guys,

Just sneaking on here at work, the internet at home has decided to die so wont be able to confirm my blood test result tonight. 

However I know for a fact it hasnt worked, af has arrived this morning. It's bright red so its def game over!!! To top it off, I found out at the clinic when I went for my bloods. Spoke to a doc their and she almost confirmed it was prob unlikely to have worked but will find out for def at 4. Dreading that phone call. Have to sit at work till 1 like theirs nothing the matter, soooooo hard. 

Congrats to MrsWard and everyone else who got BFP's today, look after yourselves and have a fab 8 mths. 

xxxx


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

podge - thinking of you and sending hugs.

jenny xx


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

Podge - thinking of you xx

Mrs Ward and Veng congratulations   

afm - is anyone else grumpy? i dont know why but i'm so agro, i should be happy and chilled and relaxed etc but im so p*~*ed at the world for no reason. its like the fuse has been cut short and i'm a ticking time bomb waiting to explode.   
i really should be kept locked away from the world. 

anyway hope everyone is well and hope you all hav a good week.


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Podge, you are in my thoughts.  

Mrs Ward and Veng, well done. Congrats Ladies.  

Samrose, I've snapped at DH a few times, I've put it down to the Cyclogest.  Also, although we have our much dreamt about BFPs we are still under a huge amount of stress.  I've just booked myself in for a private early early scan on Tuesday as I can't wait another week to see my clinic for my funded one.  Oh well, all being well at least I'll have two!  I can see me becoming a scan addict now my addiction to pee sticks is over  

I've just joined the thread for those waiting for early scans, anyone want to join me?

x


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

wheres that thread Luna? 
did read that early stages of pregnancy causes mood swings so thats good enough for me, besides the boobs killing and the sickness everything is going swell.


----------



## MrsWard (Dec 18, 2010)

Cackles - how many weeks pregnant are you?  How did you get free prescription? Do you need to be registered with midwife?

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

mrsward,  sorry i know you asked Cackle, hope you don't mind being nosey, once you have your BFP ring and make an appointment to see your doc, they will refer you to the midwife who will contact you and come visit you and do all the paperwork. I'm going to see my doc next week. Midwife trys to see everyone around 7-8 weeks pregnant. your clinic should give you a prescription and as you are pregnant you no longer have to pay, my hubby collected mine today at the pharmacy in the hospital and he didn't have to pay.


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Samrose, here is the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=251665.0

Mrs Ward, my Drs clinic gave me the form to apply for free prescriptions but it needs to be signed by the doc or midwife so you'll need to see them first.


----------



## Podge15 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi guys,

Well its definitely a BFN, the clinic confirmed this last night. On to round 3, feel totally numb and devastated but nothing we can do about it now. I'm going to try and lose some weight as I think that might be a factor. I'm hoping to lose at least 1.5 stone by the next round which prob wont be till April/May. 

Good luck and huge congrats to all the BFP's.    

I'm going to have a bit of a break from this and all other related websites. Think if we just concentrate on us for now, we'll be in a much better place for the next round. 

xxx


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

im so sorry to hear that Podge, all the best in the future, take care xx


----------



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

So sorry to hear that podge.

Like you say, take a well deserved break with plenty of wine and choc and all the best for next time whenever that is for you! 

J xxx


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Podge15 - I am so sorry hun. enjoy time out to focus on yourself and I wish you lots of good luck when your ready again for TX.

Thinking of you.xx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

Podge15 so sorry hun


----------



## daisy79 (Jan 9, 2011)

Podge - really sorry to hear you're news. You know that there are forums here if you need to come back later.


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Podge    I'm so sorry xx


----------



## MrsWard (Dec 18, 2010)

Podge - so sorry honey - take care    xx


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi all 

Had a bad couple of days,   honestly if its going round we are getting it in this household!!

Sickness bug,which struck us all  then nits at Nursery, now I have a rather awful outbreak of Herpes ( not had an outbreak for years) which I'm told is brought on from stress but too damn scared to take the antivirals and finally topped of by a call to say Mumps is on the rounds with kids in DS circle. Like I couldn't  bre anymore stressed!!!  and worried.

Add to that fun and games at work and my vile snappy mood am amazed hubby has not moved out  

All this and I am still actually sooooo happy but so scared about things, is this normal!!!

so sorry to all those who received a BFN  and I wish you all the luck possible for your next round. 

Asides all my other stuff going on am not feeling sick at all, but have such huge boobs that i can not sleep on   and hubby gutted he is not allowed near them!!


Hope everyone else is doing Ok, and if you move sipages let me know as wan tto keep up with you all.
Am laid up in bedroom when i get in from work so the computer seems to be my life at moment
Much love to you all
Cx


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

hey crackle - wow you do sound like you are going through it hey. i though a tummy bug was bad enough   .  there is another thread a few of us have gone onto, Luna posted it on here couple of days a go  .  Hope you feel a little better soon   , typical timing, you want to be happy and enjoying it   and your stuck in bed   . you dont need morning sickness on top, luckily its just in the mornings unlike last time when it was all day.  

scroll back and find that thread, speak soon and look after yourself.


----------



## mrs macca (Jan 6, 2011)

h ladies 

was just wondering if any of you can help me, ive been following your thread and its amazing all the bfp's    this is one of the reasons i wanted to ask you, my test date is on tuesday 8th feb an on fri just gone i had some really light pink spotting only when i wiped ( sorry for to much info   )  but yesterday i had some really slugey brown stuff when i wiped and just a little bit this morning!
i did have a really rough ec and et because of my tilted cervix and i rang the hospital this morning and they said it could just be old blood from the ec and et?
just wondered if any of you ladies that got a bfp had anything like this is there still hope?

thank you xxx


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Mrs Macca, I had quite a few days of dark brown stuff before my BFP and I'm having some again now but I'm assured that it's old so it's fine.  I had a scan at the weekend and my sacs are growing well.  I know it's impossible but do try not to worry to much (have you tried Zita West's relaxation/visualisation CDs? I'm no hippy but they really helped me to calm down).  I too had a really rough EC and needed sedation for the ET too so it sound like we are similar!

Best of luck


----------



## MrsWard (Dec 18, 2010)

mrs macca - I had some light pink blood on a Thursday and was not due to test until the following Monday. I believe this was implanatation and immediately did a test on Thursday night around 5pm and it came up positive - the following Wednesday I also had another spot of pinkish blood - so i take this as a good sign and I am still pregnant.

Hopefully it is just implantation - but if you feel that it gets worse - ring the hospital or your local EPAU and they should  be able arrange blood  tests for you.

Good luck
Sarah
xx


----------



## Caffsmum (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi,

I had brown spotting then a bit of pink that went brown again on 24/01 I got my BFP on 28/01 so it could be a good sign.

Keepin everything xx'd for you x


----------



## mrs macca (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks luna, mrs ward and caffsmum 

you've put my mind at ease and all i can do now is keep everything crossed and hope my little barnacle has snuggled in  
its nice to know theres still hope so guess its just alot of positive thinking for the next couple of days        

congrats on all your bfps this thread has really kept me believing and made me feel that im not on my own   good luck with the next 9 months and thank you.

lots of love mrs macca xxx


----------

